#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-22
<pavlushka> Hello nadir!
<nadir> Hi.
<pavlushka> nadir:  I know you from some other channels ;)
<nadir> I know.
<pavlushka> ha ha, though we haven't talked officially b4 but its cool to have some old acquittance, in a new place :)
 * nadir is just lurking <.>
 * pavlushka too except sometimes :p
 * pavlushka joins nadir's mode
<Researcher> good morning
<Researcher> hi pavlushka
<Researcher> hi nadir
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> Hi
<RajRajRaj> Gtg office
<Researcher> ok
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: bye
<Researcher> bye
<Researcher> :)
<pavlushka> Hello Researcher , Good Morning!
<Kilos> o/
<[R]azvan> hi
<[R]azvan> Zuu_ you from romania ?
<[R]azvan> :)
<[R]azvan> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi [R]azvan
<[R]azvan> hello kilos
<[R]azvan> how are you
<[R]azvan> hello Reserchr
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<[R]azvan> i am fine
<[R]azvan> hmm i have a problem
<[R]azvan> as mr. reserch advice me i downloaded and install ubuntu 16.04
<[R]azvan> now when i try to install the vestacp or sentora cp it not work
<[R]azvan> can you suggest me a fix ?
<Kilos> what do those things do?
<[R]azvan> they are webhosting cp
<[R]azvan> can you help
<[R]azvan> ?
<Researcher> morning guys
<Kilos> https://forum.vestacp.com/viewtopic.php?t=11288
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> hi Researcher
<Researcher> i am here razvan
<Researcher> hi Kilos
<Researcher> razvan unfortunately both are still not fully supporter on version 16.04
<Researcher> sentora even will not run the installer
<[R]azvan> exactly
<[R]azvan> so should i down grade
<Researcher> well
<Researcher> i would not recommend the down grade if this is your production server
<Researcher> if it is beta or test, you may re install
<Researcher> rest vesta cp will be available soon
<[R]azvan> ohhh kay
<[R]azvan> so ill hang till new news come
<[R]azvan> i will stay updated
<[R]azvan> thanks
<Researcher> no problem
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> sup Kilos
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> are you done with your packing
<Kilos> not yet still much to do and the weighing is a pain
<Kilos> i go do chores
<Researcher> yeahhh
<Researcher> weighing is a pain for me too
<Researcher> Kilos
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> see we have a new child here in the channel
<Researcher> joining soon
<PKBot> hi hi hi
<PKBot> :D
 * Researcher slaps PKBot around a bit with a large trout
<Researcher> :)
<barlas> Morning!
<Researcher> morning barlas
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> how are you bro
<Researcher> barlas sahab
<Researcher> hu hu kilos
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> hi Haris
<Haris> hey
<Researcher> salaam and welcome to #ubuntu-pk
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> please stay with us and tell us if we can help you in any way
<Haris> I'm good for now
<Researcher> glad to hear from you.
<Researcher> or Haris kia kertay hain aap ?
<Haris> I'm sys admin
<Researcher> hi zuu_
<Researcher> great...
<Haris> well sys/net admin
<Researcher> and what type of servers services you are handling ?
<barlas> Researcher: I am good, thanks. What about you?
<Researcher> i am fine barlas g
<Researcher> barlas Haris is also from lahore
<barlas> Salaam Haris
<barlas> Ah, another lahori!
<Haris> W'Salam
<Researcher> i catch him on freenode and he even didnt knew that we exsist.
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> Haris we are here since quite a long long time...
<Researcher> we also are from team linux pakistan
<Haris> I'm mostly deploy centos of freebsd, maybe that's why
<Haris> I'm = I
<Researcher> barlas : junaid bhai ko online daykha .. per woh aey or chalay gaey
<barlas> :(
<Researcher> Haris : nice .. well ubuntu server is also very very stable
<Haris> we are deploying some for our current app
<Researcher> great
<Researcher> Haris : what app it is about ..
<Researcher> Haris barlas is API coder
<Researcher> :D
<Haris> fincapay
<barlas> Who is Haris Barlas? :P
<Researcher> barlas : yarr no need to sad may un ko call kerta ho
<Researcher> the eth bond :p
<Researcher> Haris is a new mate here .. barlas we must encourage people like him
<Researcher> Haris : fincapay is under development or already in production ?
 * barlas encourages Haris
<Haris> going live soon
<Researcher> cool
<barlas> Haris: Where are you working? If you don't mind me asking
<Researcher> me asking ... heheheh
<Haris> actually, don't mention that on irc
<barlas> Sure, no problem.
<Researcher> Haris you should not mention .. barlas will drop his CV
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> barlas bad bad bad boy
<barlas> lol
<Researcher> boss is calling i will be back :)
<Researcher> Haris thanks for joining us and stay with us
<Researcher> we are here every day
<Researcher> :)
<Haris> let's see how much I can manage
<Haris> I tend to go off in off hours
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi Haris barlas lub
<Haris> hi
<barlas> Hi Kilos
<lubmil> hej Kilos
<Researcher> back
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi lubmil
<Researcher> hi Kilos
<Researcher> hi RajRajRaj
<Researcher> Raj kaisay ho dost.
<lubmil> hej Researcher
<Kilos> hi Researcher
<Researcher> hej lubmil
<Researcher> hi hi Kilos
<Researcher> how are ya Kilos, sound too busy today
<lubmil> hihi
<Researcher> hihi lubmilk
<Kilos> yeah , so much to do
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> hows things your side Researcher
<Researcher> lubmil : Kocham Cię mój drogi przyjacielu :D
<lubmil> wiem. :)
<Researcher> Kilos : well my side is a bit busy .. i am travelling and going back to pakistan for my sister wedding
<Researcher> so lot of packings lot of office pendings need to clear
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> whew
<Researcher> lubmil : dziękuję skarbie
<Researcher> :)(
<lubmil> lol
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> lubmil : Ja uczę się trochę mało ...
<lubmil> brawo :)
<Researcher> Dziękuję Ci
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> today RajRajRaj is too much busy
<lubmil> polski język jest piękny, kurwa mać
<Researcher> lubmil : Tak to jest piękne
<Researcher> :D
<lubmil> ChanSeba: kurwa mać
<lubmil> .p Zielona Gora
<ChanSeba> Zielona Gora, PL: 18.27°C, Lekkie zachmurzenie, 1020 hPa, wsch. 05:54:35, zach. 20:05:36, wiatr 0.44 m/s (124°), wilg. 86%
<Researcher> Kilos : we have a PKbot in the channel, it is still beta and not effective ... once the testing is done and features added it will get activated here.
<Researcher> :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 235. dzień roku: „Napis na grobie hipochondryka: Widzicie? A nie mówiłem że warto jest chorować. (Shaw)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 235. dzień roku: ?Napis na grobie hipochondryka: Widzicie? A nie mówiłem że warto jest chorować. (Shaw)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 235. day of the year: ?The inscription on the tomb hipochondryka: See? And I'm not saying that he will support. (The show)?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en hipochondryk
<ChanSeba> hipochondryk
<Kilos> cool Researcher
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl psychicist
<ChanSeba> psychicist
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en psychiczny
<ChanSeba> mental
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en psychol
<ChanSeba> crazy
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: hi
<lubmil> hej RajRajRaj :)
<RajRajRaj> hey lubmil
<Researcher> hi i am back
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> weeeeeeeeee
<Researcher> how are you guys
<Researcher> haris haris haris
<Researcher> sup
<Haris> work
<Researcher> sad sad sad
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> work is important
<Kilos> no work no eat
<Researcher> yeah Kilos
<Researcher> no work no food
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> Haris, Kilos used to work in south african telecom - ZA TELECOM
<Researcher> :D
<Haris> nice
<Haris> used to ?
<Researcher> yeah he is retired now
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> he is the main mentor here, the guy behind the success of this channel
<Researcher> he gathered us all here
<Researcher> he revive a channel, we used to be 2-3 guys here, and thanks to Kilos today we almost hitting upto 45 users
<barlas> All Hail Kilos!
<Kilos> no man, you guys did the work
<barlas> No Kilos, I am too humble to accept all the praise.
<Kilos> lol
<RajRajRaj> hi Kilos
<RajRajRaj> hey Researcher
<RajRajRaj> yes i am busy at the moment
<Kilos> hi RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> in office right now
<RajRajRaj> i am in irc coz i dont like these meeting
<RajRajRaj> but i cant avoid them
<RajRajRaj> so i will be back once i get some free time
<RajRajRaj> brb
<Researcher> hi nadir
<Researcher> wb
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi hi hi
<lubmil> hihi, haha, hehe
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en co tutaj tak cicho..
<ChanSeba> that it's so quiet here..
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: nie śpij
<lubmil> Dominiol: ty też nie śpij
<lubmil> bo was okradną
<Dominiol> lubmil: ale ja nie mam nic, co by mi mogli ukraś
<Dominiol> ukraść*
<Researcher> hi Dominiol
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi pavlushka
<lubmil> Dominiol: a jak ci kompa zajebią.. to co zrobisz? ;>
<pavlushka> Hello Researcher
<lubmil> Dominiol: wiesz że Researcher się uczy polskiego.. wcześniej napisał że mnie kocha
<lubmil> i że jestem jego skarbem oraz przyjacielem
<Dominiol> hi Researcher
<lubmil> może i tobie to powie :)
<lubmil> Dominiol: a papugens śpi jesio.. czy już się odzywał?
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: ej papugens
<Dominiol> lubmil: papugens zapracowany siedzi w kancelarii
<Dominiol> i narzeka, żeśmy nieroby
<lubmil> aa, tyra jak wół
<lubmil> pracuje by nie pracować mógl ktoś
<ChiefJustice> jaki tam zapracowany
<lubmil> Dominiol: no ty jesteś nierobem.. bo ja to co innego - gram całymi dniami :)
<ChiefJustice> tylko trzy pozwy i jeden wniosek egzekucyjny
<Dominiol> lubmil: no a ja pracuję sam dla siebie
<lubmil> o kurwa, on żyje :)
<ChanSeba> Mmmm, kurwa.
<Dominiol> tzn. programuję
<ChiefJustice> tj. wniosek o wszczęcie postępowania egzekucyjnego
<ChiefJustice> tak, żyje
<ChiefJustice> napisałem na bluzgach
<lubmil> ne widziałem
<ChiefJustice> polecam zakup mocniejszych okularów
<ChiefJustice> :/
<lubmil> ja mam tylko do czytania okulary
<ChiefJustice> a, jeszcze jedno wezwanie do zapłaty
<lubmil> i to nie z monitora
<ChiefJustice> ja mam okulary do wszystkiego i wszystko widzę nawet bez nich
<lubmil> mam wadę wzroku nabytą niestety
<lubmil> pólowiczne widzenie
<ChiefJustice> zresztą, darmozjady, z moich podatków
<ChiefJustice> wstyd i hańba
<lubmil> nie widzę czegoś co jest
<ChiefJustice> i w ogóle wszystko naraz :/
<lubmil> a czasami odwrotnie, widzę coś czego nie ma
<ChiefJustice> Dominiol: ja w Twoim wieku pracowałem
<lubmil> lol
<Dominiol> ChiefJustice: chyba dupą
<Dominiol> :F
<ChiefJustice> naprawdę shame on you
<lubmil> odezwał się chiefu tonem starego dziadka
<ChiefJustice> dupą to Alberto na Maca zarabia, nie ja
<lubmil> Dominiol++
<ChiefJustice> adresy Ci się pomyliły
<ChiefJustice> pracowałem na ulotkach
<ChiefJustice> i zarabiałem 150 tygodniowo
<ChiefJustice> przez całe wakacje
<lubmil> że ulotki roznosiłeś?
<ChiefJustice> still więcej niż zarabiam teraz, co mnie smuci
<ChiefJustice> niemniej idę
<ChiefJustice> afk
<lubmil> moja siostra cały czas ulotki roznosi
<lubmil> a, polazł
<lubmil> no i chuj mu w dupę :)
<lubmil> ChanSeba: hungry jestem ;(
<Zuu_> [R]azvan, No, I'm from denmark :>
<ChanSeba> lubmil: chuj mnie obchodzi że jesteś hungry. zjedz coś.
<lubmil> ChanSeba: ale hungry, rozumiesz.. hungry
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<RajRajRaj> lub`:
<lub`> RajRajRaj:
<RajRajRaj> lub`: how are you :)
<lub`> dobrze, a ty jak się masz?
<lub`> :)
<lub`> .tr :pl :en dobrze, a ty jak się masz?
<ChanSeba> well, how have you been?
<lub`> .tr :en :pl well, how have you been?
<ChanSeba> no, jak się czujesz?
<lub`> .tr :en :pl how are you
<ChanSeba> jak
<lub`> haha
<lub`> .tr :pl :en jak się masz?
<ChanSeba> how are you?
<bj_> hello
<bj_> finally i made my way via hexchat
<bj_> i am ahmed_bilal
<bj_> anyone here
<bj_> Kilos, pavlushka
<bj_> Researcher,
<pavlushka> bj_: so change your nick to ahmed_bilal then :)
<pavlushka> bj_: and now you are on Windows or GNU/Linux?
<bj_> i am on ubuntu
<bj_> it was difficult but i installed and made my way here
<pavlushka> bj_: \o/
<pavlushka> bj_: so change your nick to ahmed_bilal then :)
<bj_> so happy to see u my friend pavlushka
<bj_> actually my full name is Ahmed bilal jan. people used to call me bj as well
<bj_> let me change my nick
<ahmed_bilal> opps
<pavlushka> aha
<ahmed_bilal> this nickname is registered please choose a different nick, or identify via /msg nickser
<ahmed_bilal> pavlushka, u remember wt was the password?
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: yes bilal, you have a password, use that as "/msg nickserv identify password"
<ahmed_bilal> hello
<ahmed_bilal> pavlushka, can u see my nick changed
<pavlushka> yes, we all can
<ahmed_bilal> hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrah
<ahmed_bilal> thanks pavlushka u the man
<ahmed_bilal> .
<RajRajRaj> Jeda
<RajRajRaj> Lubmil
<mustu> hey everyone
<ahmed_bilal> hello
<ahmed_bilal> anyone here
<RajRajRaj> Brb
<ahmed_bilal> ok
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> Mmmm, smaczny kaw.
<bj_> anybody undergoing linux certification
<ahmed_bilal> havent seen kilos
<Kilos> im here on and off
<ahmed_bilal> hope u r fine Kilos
<Kilos> been busy packing and trying to get everything to run smoothly while i am away
<Kilos> im ok ty and you?
<ahmed_bilal> me fine too
<Kilos> hmm...
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en cisza nastała
<ChanSeba> silence came
<lubmil> .tr :pl :de cisza nastała
<ChanSeba> die Stille kam
<lubmil> .tr :pl :it cisza nastała
<ChanSeba> il silenzio scese
<lubmil> .tr :pl :es cisza nastała
<ChanSeba> el silencio ha comenzado
<lubmil> .tr :pl :nr cisza nastała
<ChanSeba> The pl to nr translation failed, sorry!
<lubmil> .tr :pl :no cisza nastała
<ChanSeba> stillhet kom
<lubmil> .tr :pl :sw cisza nastała
<ChanSeba> ukimya alikuja
<lubmil> .tr :pl :la cisza nastała
<ChanSeba> silentium venit
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en więcej języków nie znam ;>
<ChanSeba> more languages do not ;>
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en poliglota
<ChanSeba> polyglot
<lubmil> Mushkadiz: hejku :)
<Mushkadiz> welcome ;]
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Tue, 23 Aug 2016 00:03:37 CEST
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 236. dzień roku: „Życie jest to opowieść idioty, pełna wrzasku i wściekłości, lecz nic nie znacząca. (William Shakspeare)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 236. dzień roku: ?Życie jest to opowieść idioty, pełna wrzasku i wściekłości, lecz nic nie znacząca. (William Shakspeare)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 236. day of the year: ?Life is the story of an idiot, full of shouting and rage, but says nothing. (William Shakspeare)?
<Mushkadiz> taa
<Mushkadiz> kabel odcioł
<lubmil> kto komu?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-23
<Kilos> Researcher morning
<Kilos> Researcher ping
<Kilos> pavlushka
<pavlushka> yes please
<Kilos> we need to get someone to wake Researcher up
<pavlushka> Kilos: you might ask barlas mustu
<Kilos> ask them for me please, i have many mails to answer
<pavlushka> Kilos: sure
<Researcher> Good morning
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi hi hi
<barlas> Researcher: Wake up!
<Kilos> hi Researcher
<Researcher> hi barlas
<Researcher> hi kilos
<barlas> Wow, nice timing :P
<Researcher> i am at work  bro
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> i was waiting for your msg barlas :D
<Researcher> i am a jenie in a bottle
<Researcher> hi kilos how are ya bro
<barlas> :D
<Kilos> im ok ty Researcher check your pm
<Researcher> replied Kilos
<pavlushka> Researcher: so you like Aguilera?
<Researcher> well i love spanish peeps
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> they are nice guys
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<Researcher> hej lubmil
<Researcher> :)
<lubmil> hejka Researcher :)
<lubmil> cześć Kilos
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> hi psychicist
<Kilos> you never chat here, why?
<Researcher> psychicist : Kilos is my good friend :)
<Researcher> psychicist : i know you are quite busy
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> wb Kilos
<Researcher> :)
 * Researcher slaps RajRajRaj around a bit with a large trout
<Researcher> RajRajRaj uth ja meray bhai
<Researcher> kia sota rehta hay
 * Researcher starts his harley and runssssss.............
<psychicist> hi Researcher :)
<psychicist> yes, I know Kilos :)
<Researcher> hi man
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> atleast you speak
<psychicist> yeah
<psychicist> because this is my Kubuntu virtual machine
<Researcher> ohhh
<Researcher> you should install znc
<psychicist> and during the day I have little time to check this
<Researcher> and access it from your windows main machine
<Researcher> :)
<psychicist> oh, I mean I just don't get time
<psychicist> haha
<psychicist> I don't want to use Windows for anything but work :)
<psychicist> my job, that is
<Researcher> hi psydroid
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> psychicist i understand everyone is busy here
<Researcher> :)
<psydroid> hi Researcher :)
<psydroid> this will make it a bit easier for me to be active here
<psydroid> long time no see btw :D
<Researcher> cooool
<Researcher> hi tacod
<tacod> hey Researcher
<Researcher> hi my dear tacod
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> yo yo yo
<tacod> How are you?
<tacod> Researcher: so guess what I did today
<Researcher> tell me tacod
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> you have smoke the whole weed
<Kilos> lol
<tacod> Researcher: I smoked all the weed I have left, but that's not the important thing
<tacod> I earned $119 today.
<Researcher> lol
<tacod> from mi madre
<tacod> Researcher: also I put together that computer I've been meaning to get running
<tacod> it has an intel celeron (2.7GHz/128K/800MHz) and 1GB RAM. I'm going to install DOS on it if I can get the install disks to write to a zip disk
<tacod> then it's time for coding
<tacod> (yay driver programming)
<tacod> possibly will dual boot win98 and DOS if I can get it working
<tacod> lets hope increasing my graphics memory for onboard VGA from 1MB to 8MB will make the crashes stop while attempting to set the resolution to the monitor's native res
<tacod> and we're still having issues ._.
 * tacod throws franken-computer out the window
<tacod> fuck it I'm writing my own operating environment.
<tacod> YES!
<tacod> NATIVE FUCKING RES!
<lubmil> Kilos: :)
<Kilos> :D
<tacod> who wants to see a picture of the computer I've been working on
<tacod> ?
<tacod> because if you do the answer is "too bad"
<tacod> my phone is dead and I don't have another good camera
<Kilos> lol
<tacod> though I may take a pic or twenty for you guys to laugh at
<tacod> the CPU heat sink is literally tied to the motherboard (with zip ties to tighten it down)
<tacod> but it makes good contact and doesn't wiggle too much so that's all that matters.
<Researcher> hi habbasi
<Researcher> welcome to ubuntu-pk team
<Researcher> Kilos : we have a new brother in the channel, habbasi
<tacod> habbasi: o/
<Kilos> hi habbasi
<habbasi> Hello, everyone.
<Researcher> Habbasi we have people from every corner of this world
<Researcher> most of them are real talented people
<tacod> for the most part
<tacod> and then there's me
<tacod> /jk
<habbasi> So, do people just discuss stuff here or also help?
<Researcher> everything
<Researcher> we do jokes
<Researcher> we discuss complex technical issues
<Researcher> networking tech any thing you like
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi dan-
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> i hope you are sleepy
<Researcher> habbasi let us know about you.
<Researcher> so people can see the logs of this chat
<Researcher> :)
<habbasi> Everyone can already see my real name from my /whois.
<habbasi> I'm Hameer Abbasi, a 24-yo student at TU Darmstadt. MS Information and Communication Engineering.
<Researcher> cool
<Researcher> and what types of projects you are doing
<habbasi> Right now? For volunteer projects I'm one of the founders of FurCode, I volunteer on #techsupport on Snoonet, I contribute articles sometimes to DigitalOcean.
<Researcher> amazing.
<habbasi> And one other I have an NDA on, but you can find details here: http://www.retroatk.com/
<Researcher> nice project :)
<Researcher> i can understand the reason of NDA
<Researcher> well i am simply into linux security
<Researcher> vuln assement, infrastructure consultant
<Researcher> my speciality is building intelligent networks
<Researcher> providing organizational wide I.T implementation
<habbasi> What kind of stack do you use?
<habbasi> Yeah, when LUMS hosted the Pakistan mirror of Ubuntu's archives, half the packages were missing/broken.
<Researcher> well obviously we are into fiber technology now and we trust on FORTINET
<habbasi> How are things now? We ought to fix that, it was one of the biggest barriers to entry for Pakistanis.
<Researcher> things are fine now
<Researcher> everywhere
<habbasi> That's good to hear.
<Researcher> such remote areas exsist at every corner of this world... but pakistani is getting better everyday and every minute
<habbasi> How many Pakistanis are in here, out of interest?
<Researcher> i read news the security issues are very under control
<Researcher> lot of we have 6 pakis from usa, uk, poland and middle east here
<Researcher> i just message FaisalRabbani
<Researcher> he is in poland will be joining in here soon
<habbasi> And what about people in Pakistan? If we're going to organize meet-ups we need some of those.
<Researcher> obviously
<Researcher> we have people here who are involve since quite a long time with loco team, but unfortunately the failed leadership ruin the efforts
<Researcher> we are expecting a huge change soon
<habbasi> I've seen that happen.
<Researcher> and new recruitments
<Researcher> everyone is welcome
<Researcher> there is no commitment, only one requirement, humanity ... which is a true physolopy of ubuntu
<habbasi> Is there a Cloudbot-based bot in here?
<habbasi> Or any bot, for utility commands, etc.
<habbasi> Researcher: Yes, obviously. Promote ALL the Ubuntu. :D
<Researcher> hehehe
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> well habbasi the PKbot is under development and beta
<habbasi> Python?
<Researcher> perl and tcl
<Researcher> we have lot of tcl experts in the channel
<Researcher> including FireEgl from romania, the windrop official maintainer
<habbasi> I've toyed with Tcl, but that's about it.
<Researcher> Vigilant : anser bhai, the tcl bot author ..
<habbasi> Is it open-source like the rest of Ubuntu?
<Researcher> barlas is an API coder
<Researcher> tcl is just a language and opensource
<habbasi> I know, I meant the bot, not the language.
<Researcher> yes it is opensource
<Researcher> but not yet having any blueprints
<Researcher> but truely dedicated to loco team pakistan
<Researcher> between habbasi sahab, i am 33 years old
<Researcher> :)_
<Researcher> mustu also the great contributor for the loco
<Researcher> zmeu is the romanian entrepreneur abd a good friend
<Researcher> he is the servers guru
<Researcher> we have nice people in the channel
<Researcher> dan- a great guy and Entrepreneur
<Researcher> ChiefJustice the polish law student and a nice friend
<Researcher> lubmil : the polish bot scientish .. you will see lot of weird spamy line on main from his bot
<Researcher> lol
<habbasi> Probably a weeedbot fork.
<FaisalKhan> hey
<FaisalKhan> dezien
<FaisalKhan> :)
<habbasi> Hello, FaisalKhan.
<FaisalKhan> hi habbasi hi res
<FaisalKhan> sup guys
<FaisalKhan> i am bit in a hurry catch you laters
<Researcher> i am fine
<Researcher> yar tu kaha hay
<Researcher> ahhh
<Researcher> chal theek hay call me when you are free
<Researcher> habbasi Faisal is completing his Ph.D
<habbasi> Oh, what topic?
<Researcher> his subject is Data Packets tagging and security
<habbasi> Nice. I'll probably have a few questions for him at some point.
<Researcher> his concept is to tag every data
<habbasi> Oh, God no.
<Researcher> so that we can track the origin of data
<Researcher> yeah this is his 6th year into research
<Researcher> :)
<habbasi> Well, it will help with things like IP spoofing, but it will annoy stuff like Tor.
<Researcher> and he is going to DEFCON for premier of his work
<Researcher> yes obviously the deepweb need to be shutdown
<habbasi> The deep web has its uses against oppressive governments.
<Researcher> this technology were never made to threaten humanity
<habbasi> Especially journalists and sources.
<Researcher> well its a black market they sell child porn weeds markets, porn and sex
<Researcher> i never experienced any constructive thing in the deepweb
<habbasi> They do, yes. But that is a small part of it.
<Researcher> so i quit after being there for 8 years
<habbasi> Maybe you were looking for the wrong stuff. The deep web isn't exactly search-engine friendly.
<Researcher> i can agree the point where the exchange of information is possible without being scanned via deepweb
<Researcher> but how constructive it is ... still a valid question but unanswered
<Researcher> i were part of the onion routing engineering
<Researcher> and i were few first contributor of exit nodes
<Researcher> but again
<habbasi> Everything has a flip side. :)
<Researcher> exactly
<Researcher> that flip is really horrible
<Researcher> we meant it for privacy
<habbasi> But the top is really important too.
<Researcher> not for piracy
<habbasi> Imagine a world where journalists can't protect their sources.
<habbasi> Those in power would reign free.
<Researcher> habbasi journalists or the people who took over the media right now
<habbasi> Real journalists. Like the Intercept.
<Researcher> to be honest what i see on facebook i dont see in newses
<habbasi> Or Wikileaks.
<Researcher> wikileaks is a biggest scam
<Researcher> like Mars and Europa
<Researcher> its a scam
<habbasi> Funnily enough, the US government doesn't even say anything they leaked is false in any way.
<habbasi> In any case, SecureDrop works over Tor and is used by The Washington Post, The Guardian and the The New York Times as well.
<Researcher> well the data is in terrabite ... a us law enforment agencies have a very strict procedures and policies.. few kbs of data might get uploaded via tricks.. few mbs might got hacked and took out of such secure areas ... but such a terrabite of data is being leaked and non stop it is getting leak
<habbasi> If it is wrong then it should get leaked.
<habbasi> Procedures and policies should protect the people, not the gov't.
<Researcher> if govt. stays the people stays
<habbasi> I disagree, Switzerland has one of the highest levels of quality of life. There, the people vote directly on the law, instead of lawmakers.
<Researcher> well if you are giving me the example of Switzerland .. then confirm me if you have seen the bizarre openning ceremoney in switzerland
<Researcher> what we see may glitter .. but dosent mean it is gold
<habbasi> Researcher: If you mean the Olympics, that's Rio, not Switzerland.
<Researcher> i am ref: to tunnel ceremoney
<Researcher> that demonic tunnel
<Researcher> i dont remember the name
<Researcher> Gotthard Base Tunnel
<Researcher> habbasi : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1Xg7lYuYus
<Researcher> flip side may be different then we expect.
<habbasi> Researcher: I read about it, don't need to watch it. But in any case, you cannot demean something because of isolated incidents. You need statistics.
<Researcher> well i heard this inside deepweb very loud
<habbasi> I would prefer a world with a little child porn rather than a lot of oppressive dictators. Of course, opinions differ.
<Researcher> yes critics do the continous improvements ... and we need it.
<Researcher> i would say.. that we need a chain of people.... hands in hands .. together and forever ... lets walk together .. no matter who you are and where you from ... if we are better.... then help other to improve ..
<Researcher> habbasi sahab : its been really nice talking to you.
<barlas> Someone mentioned me?
<barlas> Hello habbasi
<habbasi> barlas: I'm new here. Scroll to 10:34 UTC time for introduction.
<habbasi> Wait, no, 9:34.
<habbasi> My bad.
<barlas> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi barlas
<Kilos> habbasi you like making old peeps work
<habbasi> Kilos: In what sense?
<Kilos> making poor barlas scroll to your intro
<Kilos> hehe
<habbasi> Kilos: Oh, I assumed he had a scrollback.
<Kilos> im sure he has
<habbasi> In any case,
<Kilos> just teasing
<habbasi> Okay. XD
<barlas> :)
<Kilos> teasing and joking keeps me young
<habbasi> Which begs the question, how old are you?
<Kilos> 65
<barlas> only
<Kilos> oh also fighting for ubuntu helps as well
<barlas> habbasi: Isn't that retroatk thing a bit umm... illegal? :)
<barlas> Actually, nevermind
<barlas> You aren't sharing any ROMs, so the console should be legal
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: wstawaj, bo cię okradną
<habbasi> barlas: It's meant to be a user-friendly way of dumping the ROMs and sending it to various emulators.
<habbasi> barlas: We don't provide any ROMs.
<barlas> Yeah, that should be fine
<Researcher> hi Zuu_ and tacod
<Researcher> tacod : what if i tell you, ubuntu version (Lubuntu) can work on your spare pc, and give you a performance of i5 :p
<Zuu_> Hi Researcher :)
 * Zuu_ steals all of Researcher's research
<Researcher> hhehehe
<Researcher> Zuu_ it is useless for a butcher
<Researcher> :p
<Zuu_> Well, that's ok, because I'm a combi farmer and hairstylist
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> noway
<Kilos> what is a combi farmer?
<Researcher> Zuu_ then you and kilos will become best friend
<Researcher> Combi II - Farmer Automatic. Combi II. Combi II is a highly flexible housing system for layers. The unique advantage of this system is that it can be used as an open aviary or with closed sections to suit individual needs.
<Kilos> aha
<Researcher> right Zuu_
<Researcher> :D
<Zuu_> Kilos, a combination of a farmer and hairstyist
<Kilos> oh combi as combined
<Zuu_> yeh :P
<Kilos> cool
<Zuu_> Sometimes i farm hair, and style the fields, and sometimes i farm cows, and style their hair
<Researcher> at first place i thought you are into corn farming .. i mean the word was really new for me
<Kilos> hahaha
<Researcher> Zuu_ you are now a good friend of Kilos
<Researcher> :D
<Zuu_> I have acres full of just hairy fields
<Researcher> Kilos lets get a new hair style for your sheeps
<Zuu_> Haha
<Kilos> what crops Zuu_
<Zuu_> both blonde, and red, and some brown too
<Researcher> wow
<Researcher> Zuu_ i love the farm fresh things
<Researcher> :p
<Zuu_> :>
<Researcher> Zuu_ please arrange a party for us :p
<Zuu_> \o/
<Kilos> farmers keep the country fed
<Zuu_> parties ar all over at ##fun though :P
<Zuu_> Kilos, oh, dont eat the hair!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you dont have a field full of hair growing
 * Zuu_ puts a slab of crop on  Kilos's head, and styles the shit out of the hair :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Zuu_> Soo sechsy :>
 * Zuu_ gies Researcher a freshly grown slab of hair too, with sechsy styles
<Zuu_> Kilos, You know what the hardest part about farming hair is?
<Kilos> tell me
<Zuu_> harvesting it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats the hardest part of farming anything
<Zuu_> Oh... hmm
<Zuu_> Only ever farmed hair :>
<Kilos> like peanuts and beet and potatoes
<Kilos> and maize and corn
<Kilos> farming is always hard work
<Zuu_> 24/7
<Zuu_> You style your fields?
<Kilos> lol
<Zuu_> :D
<Zuu_> k, gotta go be productive :)
<Kilos> enjoy
<reddsik> i didn't know there are so many lamers on irc..
<mustu> wow so much discussion....
<Researcher> hhehe
<Researcher> hi mustu
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi kilos-
<Researcher> wb
<Kilos-> o/
<Kilos-> ty
<Researcher> o/
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> wb mustu_
<Researcher> :D
<mustu_> hey Researcher
<Researcher> heeeyyyy
<mustu_> how'sit going
<Researcher> mustu how are ya
<Researcher> fine fine, we have a new guru here in the chan, do meet habbasi when he is online.
<Researcher> a nice guy and lot of talent like you.
<Researcher> :D
<mustu_> ya i was reading the archive :)
<Researcher> between how you are doing mustu_
<Researcher> looks like today the freenode servers are not happy
<Researcher> lot of ping timeout
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos-> yeah
<Researcher> hi zaki wb
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> raj :)
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :)
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ale masz refleks :)
<ChanSeba> but you have reflexes :)
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: what
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en nie, nic
<ChanSeba> no, nothing
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl what happened lubmil
<ChanSeba> co się stało lubmil
<lubmil> [20:07:55] <lubmil> raj :)
<lubmil> [20:46:47] <RajRajRaj> lubmil: :)
<RajRajRaj> Yes
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl so ?
<ChanSeba> tak ?
<lubmil> tak
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: ?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl i am having headache :(
<ChanSeba> mam ból głowy :(
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl i am scared :(
<ChanSeba> boję się :(
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en biedny
<ChanSeba> poor
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en współczuję
<ChanSeba> sorry
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en nieprzetłumaczalne słowo ;/
<ChanSeba> untranslatable word ;/
<lubmil> feel sorry
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil its ok i understand
<ChanSeba> lubmil dobrze go rozumiem
<lubmil> yhy
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en znasz język polski?
<ChanSeba> you know Russian language?
<lubmil> kurwa
<ChanSeba> Mmmm, kurwa.
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Polski
<ChanSeba> Russian
<lubmil> ChanSeba:  jak ci jebnę ;>
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl i mean i understood your intention
<ChanSeba> mam na myśli, rozumiem twoje intencje
<lubmil> ach
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en ach
<ChanSeba> Oh
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en aha
<ChanSeba> yeah
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl yeah
<ChanSeba> tak
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl what will happen if i dont take medicine
<ChanSeba> co będzie, jeśli nie brać leki
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en to bierz lekarstwa, jaki ci lekarz zapisał
<ChanSeba> take medications as your doctor wrote
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl no i didnot go to doctor
<ChanSeba> nie, nie pójdę do lekarza
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en koniecznie idź do lekarza
<ChanSeba> be sure to go to the doctor
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl i m assuming that pain will go away in night
<ChanSeba> zakładam, że ból zniknie w nocy
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en jeśli cię mocno boli i się boisz, to nie są żarty
<ChanSeba> if you're really hurting and you're afraid this is no joke
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl its hurting :(
<ChanSeba> go boli :(
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en dlatego koniecznie do medyka
<ChanSeba> so be sure to the medic
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en mnie lewa ręka i noga bolą cały czas ;/
<ChanSeba> I left hand and foot hurt all the time ;/
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ale już się przyzwyczaiłem
<ChanSeba> but I'm used to
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl but I'm used to
<ChanSeba> ale jestem przyzwyczajony
<pavlushka> hello RajRajRaj !
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en cisza
<ChanSeba> silence
<ahoneybun> Kilos: around?
<Kilos> yessir
<ahoneybun> Kilos: mhall119 is on the CC
<Kilos> welcome mhall119
<mhall119> hello
<mhall119> is this about the websites?
<Kilos> yessir
<ahoneybun> the mailing list no>
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> the list admins
<mhall119> oh, ok
<Kilos> sorry im falling asleep already
 * ahoneybun gives Kilos redbull
<Kilos> and these guys are mostly asleep already as well
<Kilos> hehe ty ahoneybun
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl and these guys are mostly asleep already as well
<mhall119> yeah, it's pretty much the middle of the night there
<ChanSeba> i te chłopaki już w zasadzie śpi również
<ahoneybun> Kilos: where is the link to that IRC chatlog?
<Kilos> oh my
<ahoneybun> the topic of ' pk prob' that you sent me
<Kilos> this channel was dead back then
<Kilos> i saved the chat
<ahoneybun> mhall119: tdlr: the mailing list needs a new owner
<Kilos> i can mail it
<ahoneybun> the old one has left and Kilos has been approving people on LP
<ahoneybun> 2 years of people waiting
<Kilos> nono
<ahoneybun> -bd then?
<ahoneybun> mm
 * ahoneybun stops and let's Kilos explain
<Kilos> after i tried originally to contact admins on lp contact this person
<Kilos> and asked why there were so any waiting for approval
<Kilos> no one replied but all of a sudden peeps started getting approved
<Kilos> but this channel was dead with no topic even
<Kilos> been blacklisted or something
<Kilos> hggdh helped getting it going again
<mhall119> ok, so what's needed to be done?
<Kilos> there wer 2 nicks here but no answers fro anyone
<Kilos> i just need the mailing list admins given to the two guys that admin here as well and the d=same for -bd please
<Kilos> sorry for typos
<mhall119> ok, IS can do that, just file an RT and copy the loco-council on it so they can approve
<Kilos> but now nathan wants proof that i first mailed the old admins and tried with them to get things sorted
<mhall119> I don't have access to change mailman myself
<Kilos> i dont have that kind of proof
<mhall119> how did you try to contact the old admins?
<Kilos> lp contact this person
<mhall119> ah, I see, that's why you don't have proof :)
<Kilos> i hunted for the admins there and mailed from there
<mhall119> do you remember when you did that?
<Kilos> the proof is in the logs. the channel was dead and is now alive and active
<Kilos> about march april
<mhall119> and do you remember (roughly) what you said in the email?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> something about me trying to help repair broken locos or something
<mhall119> if you can tell Nathan and the LC roughly what you said and when it was sent, that should be enough to tell them if a reasonable attempt was made
<Kilos> i tried to ping him today but our timezones are too far apart
<mhall119> it wouldn't hurt to send a second message the same way, letting them know they you're like to add others to admin the mailing list
<Kilos> you mean the old admins?
<mhall119> and then if they don't respond after a few days, you can take the request to IS
<mhall119> yes
<Kilos> ok ill do that tomorrow
<mhall119> unless your previous message already said you wanted to add other admins
<Kilos> no it didnt i was hoping to befriend them and help rebuild
<mhall119> but if it only said you wanted to revive the loco team, they may have seen it and just not thought you needed a reply
<Kilos> is that the way to run a loco?
<mhall119> no, but getting IS involved is an extraordinary measure, so it needs extraordinary efforts before taking that step
<Kilos> oh
<mhall119> think of it this way, if it was your loco team and you missed an email, or meants to respond but never had the time, you wouldn't want someone else taking ownership away from you
<mhall119> so, give them one more opportunity to show that they are still involved, and if they still don't respond then at least you made a reasonable attempt
<mhall119> that's what Nathan is after too, he wants to make sure that these changes don't get made simply because of miscommunication
<Kilos> ill do that gladly, but i leave for australia in 7 days and dont know how much time ill have for next three months
<mhall119> if you send it today, and don't get a response by Friday, then I think you can proceed with getting IS involved
<Kilos> i still think if the old admins had any interest then the locos wouldnt have died
<mhall119> keeping locos alive is a lot of work, just ask ahoneybun :)
<Kilos> IS has already handed over irc admin rights
<mhall119> I had interest in ubuntu-us-fl, and it died anyway until ahoneybun came along
<ahoneybun> the channel?
<ahoneybun> sure let me do all the work, then you cook BBQ for the release party
<Kilos> yes the irc channels
<ahoneybun> XD
<Kilos> ;bd and ;pk
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> -bd and -pk
<ahoneybun> it is a bit of work
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-24
<tacod> hey guys
<tacod> Guess what I picked up today.
<Researcher> good morning
<Researcher> hi tacod
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi zaki
<Researcher> wb JeDa
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> morning guys ..
<Researcher> wake up
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> hi habbasi
 * Researcher slaps RajRajRaj around a bit with a large trout
<Researcher> hi RajRajRaj
<Researcher> whats up dude
<JeDa> ty Researcher
<Researcher> you are welcome JeDa
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> thanks!
<Cognition> hi
<Cognition> :)
<Cognition> brb
<Researcher> hi piyush-kurur
<Researcher> welcome to ubuntu-pk
<Researcher> :)
 * Researcher slaps RajRajRaj around a bit with a large trout
<piyush-kurur> Researcher: hi and thanks
<Researcher> you are welcome.
<Researcher> piyush-kurur : would like to share some info about you.
<Researcher> you seems to be on a survey regarding linux popularity in pakistan
<piyush-kurur> Researcher: I work at IIT Kanpur, India
<Researcher> achaaa
<Researcher> to aap kanpur say hain
<Researcher> and what is your job basically
<piyush-kurur> well I was just curious. we get to know very little about pakistan here :-(
<piyush-kurur> I teach here at the CSE dept.
<Researcher> ohh this is sad that you know lil about pakistan
<Researcher> well pakistan is not what you see on tv and media
<piyush-kurur> I know
<Researcher> pakistani people are very different generally
<tacod> Researcher: hey you! I just got in. Was whisked away by a friend and didn't have a chance to announce that I would be AFK.
<piyush-kurur> in india i think the govt is more keen on pushing opensource
<piyush-kurur> particularly in the south of india.
<tacod> hello piyush-kurur
<piyush-kurur> tacod: hi
<Researcher> hey tacod
<Researcher> sorry i were lil busy in office
<Researcher> piyush-kurur : if the govt. is in the hand of right people... obviously they will take such measure to help their nation
<Researcher> and i am happy that atleast upto some extend indian govt is in favor of their people
<piyush-kurur> Researcher: it is not a question of right people. often it is just ignorance
<piyush-kurur> afterall you cannot expect a politician, however good he is, to be informed of the latest tech breakthroughs
<piyush-kurur> it is the responibility of the advisors of the govt.
<Researcher> again if the good and eligible people get a chanse to step in - obviously they will advice/suggest those things which is in favor of their men
<Researcher> not like pakistan, where every politician and advisor is looking for commission projects.
<piyush-kurur> do you think the situation is very different in india or for that matter in the western world
<piyush-kurur> in the words of a politician here "paise khuda to nahi, par khuda kasam kuch kam bhi to nahi"
<piyush-kurur> ;-)
<Researcher> lol
<tacod> so I think I built a power inverter
<Researcher> Rs. 50 million is the pakistan information technology budget for IT software and export
<tacod> but I don't know until I test it.
<tacod> oh sorry wrong channel guys
<Researcher> itso k tacod
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> piyush-kurur : 477349.75 USD $ is our total I.T budget .. for 25 carore population
<Researcher> and i think i never heard the scholarship of 1$ USD to be offered in the relevant category.
<Researcher> this is insane
<piyush-kurur> but that amount is quite small
<Researcher> yes you are correct
<Researcher> very small and easy to digest
<piyush-kurur> because just the hardware will cost more than that
<Researcher> true
<Researcher> wow tacod
<Researcher> how much power generation
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> DC
<piyush-kurur> my understanding is that the "paisa khuda" comparison, although made in the wrong context, is quite true.
<tacod> Researcher: 9V AC from a 15V DC wall adapter
<piyush-kurur> one needs to really lobby for open source to take roots within the govt
<piyush-kurur> I wish you fellas good luck in lobbying.
<Researcher> piyush-kurur : we are happy that you show your interest in ..
<Researcher> piyush-kurur : and you are always warmly welcome to stay with us.
<Researcher> tacod : cooool
<Researcher> wb Kilos
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> morning
<Researcher> piyush-kurur : Kilos is a guy from za who helped us revive this channel and loco team pakistan.. we will remain thankful entire life for his such a great involvement and contribution
<Researcher> Kilos
<Researcher> did you received my email yesterday
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> howdy there Researcher
<Researcher> i am fine bro
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> ty so much for asking
<Researcher> i sent you an email yesterday regarding ubuntulog is ~logbot@ubuntu/bot/ubuntulog
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> yes ty i received it
<Researcher> brb
<barlas> Morning
<barlas> Or well, noon
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> hi barlas
<barlas> Hello Kilos, pavlushka
<barlas> RAIN! :D
<barlas> Unfortunately, I am sitting in office, so can only see it from behind closed windows :'(
<Kilos> i go do farm chores, check you later
<pavlushka> !apt
<Researcher> not yet
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> not activated here
<Researcher> :D
<barlas> Anyone here plays video games?
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> ,
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej KilOS
<Kilos> lol
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en kil
<ChanSeba> Kiel
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl kil
<ChanSeba> kile
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en psy droid
<ChanSeba> dog droid
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en pies
<ChanSeba> dog
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en psy
<ChanSeba> dogs
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 237. dzień roku: „Żyd to człowiek którego inni uważają za Żyda. (Sartre)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 237. dzień roku: ?Żyd to człowiek którego inni uważają za Żyda. (Sartre)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb on 237. day of the year: ?The Jew is a man whom others consider a Jew. (Sartre)?
<habbasi> Hello, everyone.
<habbasi> pavlushka: You pinged me?
<Kilos> hi habbasi
<habbasi> barlas: I used to play video games. Then I switched over to OS X and realised I didn't care enough.
<habbasi> Funny how I care enough to buy gaming hardware but not to actually play.
<pavlushka> yes habbasi , Researcher told me that you love ice-cream, and I love it too :p
<pavlushka> habbasi: kidding
<habbasi> pavlushka: I actually do love ice cream. But not enough to eat it.
<habbasi> I'm funny that way,
<Kilos> haha
<habbasi> Hey, I'm not a depressed 12-yo girl recovering from a break up.
<pavlushka> Researcher: told me that you are very handy guy so I was looking for you for some suggestions, but its done, thanks :)
<Kilos> hahahaha
<habbasi> I eat a scoop or two once a week.
<habbasi> pavlushka: Sure, what's up?
<Kilos> how big is the scoop
<pavlushka> lol @ habbasi
<Kilos> 1kg more or less
<barlas> habbasi, if you don't like ice cream that much, I am sorry, we can't be friends anymore.
<habbasi> Kilos: XD No, it has a diameter of 5 cm, more or less.
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> @ barlas
<Kilos> too small that scoop
 * habbasi does cat scoop >> scoop
<habbasi> There, now it's twice as big.
<Kilos> thats better
<habbasi> Or would that lead to an I/O error...
<habbasi> Because read/write at the same time.
<habbasi> Apparently, an infinite loop on OS X.
<habbasi> So, the scoop will be growing faster than I eat it.
<Kilos> haha
<habbasi> pavlushka: Anyway, what do you need help with?
<Researcher> hello everyone.
<Researcher> hi abbasi sahab
<Researcher> hi mustu
<Researcher> :)
<habbasi> Hai, Researcher.
<Researcher> yo man
<Kilos> hi Researcher
<Researcher> hi Kilos
<pavlushka> I was looking for someone to discuss with about domain and hosting for ubuntu-bd.org, later I talked with Researcher about it :)
<pavlushka> habbasi:
<habbasi> pavlushka: What's the expected workload? What CMS?
<barlas> pavlushka: Which hosting did you go with?
<mustu> hey everyone Researcher Kilos habbasi
<pavlushka> wp is preferred
 * Researcher taking interest in topic
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> hi mustu
<Researcher> hi hi hi everyone.
<Researcher> I can donate ubuntu vps :D 512 MB ram with 2 TB bandwith
 * pavlushka trying to figure the workload limit
<Researcher> I hope it could run few websites very well
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> also i can offer unlimited hosting
<Researcher> and limited cpanel hosting
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> but i need a small logo on the page... praising my efforts
<Researcher> pavlushka but only ubuntu :D
<habbasi> pavlushka: Well, depends how competent you are at Linux. If you know enough to manually manage a server, go with DigitalOcean. If you're not, go with DigitalOcean and install VestaCP.
<habbasi> XD
<Researcher> habbasi vesta is not compatible with latest version of ubuntu
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> only work upto ubuntu 15.04
<Researcher> :D
 * barlas prefers Linode over DigitalOcean, both are pretty good thoguh
<habbasi> I don't like 16.04 much because of systemd.
<habbasi> Every time I install 16.04, first thing I do is go back to upstart.
<Researcher> hehehe
<barlas> Systemd is the future!
<habbasi> Perhaps it is, but a start-up manager should not be that bloated.
<Researcher> systemd is the default init system majority of mainstream GNU/Linux distributions
<barlas> Well, I don't have in-dept knowldge with init systems, but from what I have read of opposing views on this, it's obvious that it's solving an actual problem.
<habbasi> https://bugs.vestacp.com/issues/211 It already has a target version, so should be supported soon.
<habbasi> And it's the next release.
<Researcher> coool
<Researcher> habbasi please review about atomic app and cockpit
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> i think its a hot discussion
<habbasi> Umm... Atomic, the text editor by GitHub?
<barlas> THat's Atom
<barlas> ... I think
<habbasi> Ah, don't know about those.
<barlas> Atleast there is no "-ic" in the end.
<Researcher> Atomic App is a reference implementation of the Nulecule Specification. It can be used to bootstrap container applications and to install and run them. Atomic App is designed to be run in a container context.
<habbasi> So, virtualization?
<Researcher> http://www.projectatomic.io/docs/atomicapp/
<barlas> Researcher: That!
<Researcher> ofcourse
<Researcher> :D
<barlas> I just found out about them today
<Researcher> it about running Nulecule
<habbasi> Only virtualization I've done is to Hackintosh OS X on KVM with PCI passthrough. XD
<habbasi> I mean, on a dev level.
<Researcher> oh cool
<Researcher> :)
<habbasi> If macOS Sierra comes with PCI passthrough, I'll switch from a triple-boot setup to a VM setup..
<Researcher> you are still into triple boot
<Researcher> xD
<habbasi> I need GPU powah!
<barlas> So much energy :)
<barlas> Even single boot seems too much to me these days :P
 * Researcher loads a baremetal rendering farm and gift it to habbasi and barlas
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> enjoy guys
<habbasi> barlas: UEFI made it a lot easier.
<barlas> Hmm...
<habbasi> Researcher: Not rendering, mainly CUDA work on Windows.
<Researcher> i see habbasi
<Researcher> AMD Radeon R9 380	4 GB GDDR5
<Researcher> any reviews ?
<habbasi> Client: HexChat 2.12.1 • OS: OS X 10.11.6 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz (3.60GHz) • Memory: 32.0 GiB Total (27.8 GiB Free) • Storage: 71.3 GB / 976.3 GB (904.9 GB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 • Uptime: 53m 15s
<barlas> pavlushka: So, what did you decide about the hosting? :)
<habbasi> Wait, storage is inaccurate, it's two 3 TB drives.
<barlas> Memory 32 GB :O
<Researcher> habbasi oh coool
<habbasi> That's just the system partition.
<Researcher> i looking for this upgrade
<Researcher> AMD Radeon R9 295X2	8 GB GDDR5 (2 x 4 GB)	1018 MHz	850W
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> powahhhh powahhhhh
<habbasi> Researcher: With how cheap the 4xx series is, why not just get two of those in Crossfire?
<barlas> ... and I thought my system was fancy when I upgraded to 8GB RAM from 4 GB RAM :-/
<Researcher> well habbasi between its a nice idea
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> i am planning to start a ubuntu vm project .. free vm .. for that i am looking for 128 GB RAM node
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> already discussed with Kilos
<Researcher> let me paste the config logs
<Researcher> <Researcher> i will show you the machine i am planning to rent
<Researcher> <Kilos> no man thats too much
<Researcher> <Researcher> first check these specs
<Researcher> <Researcher> hold on bro
<Researcher> <Researcher> Intel  Xeon E5
<Researcher> <Researcher> 2 x E5-2670v2	20c/40t
<Researcher> <Researcher> 2,5 / 3,4 GHz	256 GB of RAM
<Researcher> <Researcher> DDR3 ECC 1600 MHz	2 x2TB  SOFT	-	
<Researcher> 20c 40t
<Researcher> 256 GB of RAM
<Researcher> 2 x E5
<Researcher> :D
<habbasi> Researcher: Nice. :D Physically managed or virtually?
<Researcher> virtually
<Researcher> :/
<Researcher> but full kvm control
<Researcher> and also i requested the CAM on my rack
<Researcher> :D
<habbasi> Researcher: Ah, still awesome. I think virtual is better.
<Researcher> yeah ofcourse bro
<habbasi> Researcher: Unless you're a company worth $1m+
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> the rent is really low i am getting this machine in 167.50 $ a month
<Researcher> only i am 150$ short / month
<Researcher> looking for a sponcer
<Researcher> :P
<habbasi> I'm just a poor student. :(
<Researcher> barlas / habbasi / zeeshan / mustu : 41$ each / month : 64GB RAM for each
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> habbasi let do the business 2$ pervm
<Researcher> but only one codition ... os will be ubuntu ubuntu ubntu
<Researcher> :D
<habbasi> Researcher: Lol I have a total of one server 5$/month
<Researcher> habbasi that a digital ocean
<habbasi> Researcher: Yep.
<Researcher> i have i guess 40$ credit unused on digital ocean
<Researcher> :p
<habbasi> Researcher: I experiment a lot. That's how I know what I do. Not because I'm rich with a million servers.
<barlas> habbasi: So, you aren't rich and you don't like ice creams... hmm...
<habbasi> barlas: Hey, I won't be your SO no matter what you say!
<barlas> Heh
<Researcher> wb piyush-kurur
<Researcher> brb guys boss is calling
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> some body wants i have some domains unused .. lebnodes.com ivmcloud.com and many many many many more
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> fcuk he is again calling ... weirdo guy
<Researcher> these arabs are really mofo's
<Researcher> brb
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Strife
<ChanSeba> Kłótnie
<Strife> :/
<lubmil> :)
<Strife> You translated the meaning of my nick?
<Researcher> back
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en kłótliwy
<ChanSeba> evil
<Researcher> hej lubmil
<Researcher> kurwa dezien
<Researcher> :D
<lubmil> cześć Researcher :)
<Researcher> hi hi czesc
<Researcher> hi Strife
<Strife> o.o
<Strife> Hi Researcher
<Researcher> how are ya Strife
<Researcher> welcome to the community :)
<Strife> I'm good thanks and yourself?
<Strife> Yeh Thanks you :)
<Researcher> i am all fine, ty so much for asking
<Strife> RajRajRaj invited me here
<Researcher> are you new here Strife
<Researcher> ahhhh
<Strife> Yes
<Researcher> Raj is a good friend of mine
<Researcher> :)
<Strife> :)
<Strife> lubmil from europe?
<Researcher> plz introduce yourself ... we have a habbit of scrolling back .. so feel free to tell about you.
<Researcher> yeah lunmil from poland
<Strife> I'm 23 male from India
<Researcher> actually we are an international open community
<Strife> I see
<lubmil> Strife: Poland
<Strife> Kocham cie
<Strife> :D
<Strife> LOL
<Researcher> Strife : you from kerala ?
<Researcher> :D
<lubmil> wiem. :)
<Strife> How do you know?
<Strife> :/
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> hehehe
<Researcher> inda ilaaa
 * Strife scratches his head
<Researcher> inda aya inda peeaaa
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ty też z Polski?
<Strife> Whats that
<ChanSeba> are you also from Poland?
<Researcher> suga maru
<Researcher> :D
<Strife> .tr :en :pl No I'm from India
<ChanSeba> Nie, jestem z Indii
<Strife> :/
<Researcher> Strife : actually in my office.. there are 20 people from kerala
<Researcher> :D
<Strife> But how did u guess that on here
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en dużoi tutaj ludzi z Indii
<ChanSeba> dużoi people here from India
<Strife> onIRC!
<Strife> -.-
<Researcher> Strife we have techsavy spiritual powers
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> dont get afraid of it...
<Strife> .tr :pl :en dużoiv
<ChanSeba> dużoiv
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en dużo tutaj ludzi z Indii
<ChanSeba> a lot of people here from India
<Strife> -.-
<Strife> Ah ok
<Researcher> yeah india have a huge population
<Researcher> :D
<Strife> .tr :pl :en wiem
<ChanSeba> I know
<Strife> Ok
<Strife> You know?
<Strife> Researcher
<Researcher> yup
<Strife> India has many states bro
<Strife> -.-
<Researcher> Strife i am your neighbor
<lubmil> RajRajRaj: and AssButt
<Strife> Bleh
<Strife> Nvm
<Researcher> i know :D
<Strife> I'm from Gujarat though
<Researcher> i am from Pakistan :D
<Strife> :P
<Researcher> ohhhhh
<Strife> Hehehe
<Researcher> gujrati maruuu
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> cha haal ha bhaaa
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> majay ma ?
<Researcher> :D
<Strife> Arre full maja ma!
<Researcher> wahhh ra saiii
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> kher ta lagi ahay
<Researcher> :D
<Strife> ..
<Strife> Sorry but what did u mean?
<Researcher> i mean every thing is fine :D
<Strife> Accha
<Strife> Nice nice
<Researcher> actually i learned a little from gujrati friends
<Strife> I can teach you as well bro!
<Strife> But..
<Strife> Even I don't know properly
<Researcher> i know little sindhi language which is closer to gujrati
<Researcher> :D
<Strife> I hail from Kerala
<Strife> :P
<Researcher> like tawa jo cha haal ahay
<Researcher> :D
<Strife> Sindhi
<Researcher> kem cho
<Researcher> :D
<barlas> Strife: Yo! a Gujrati!
<Researcher> yeah like that
<Researcher> :D
<Strife> barlas yo yo
<Strife> lub` gone?
<Researcher> barlas : aey lahore wala gujrati nai ahay pai jee
<Researcher> lub` is coming and going .. he is like a virus
<barlas> Haha
<Strife> lol
<barlas> Strife: I am also from Gujrat, but from other side of border :P And no, we don't speak Gujrati here, atleast not that I know of.
<Strife> Other side of border?
<Researcher> barlas meri wife diamond fan wali hay
<Researcher> :D
<Strife> Pakistan side you mean?
<barlas> Strife: Yes
<Strife> I see
<barlas> Other side of the border for you, same side for this channel.
<Researcher> yeah we have a gujrat in pakistan too
<Strife> Wow
<barlas> Yeah, I should've probably mentioned that too :P
 * Strife scratches his head
<Strife> Man
<Strife> Nevermind
<Researcher> lol
<Strife> I better not think about it
<Researcher> Strife what you do ?
<barlas> :S
<Strife> I'm a student
<Strife> Pursuing Master
<Researcher> cool
<Strife> And you?
<Researcher> i am a student of barlas, habbasi, and mustu
<Researcher> they are my teachers
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> they are hitting their heads and teaching me somthing like ssh shell linux
<Strife> Oh
<Strife> They got new student too!
<Researcher> oh coool
<Strife> I'm still nuts though
<Researcher> no worries
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> Strife so whats your future plan
<Strife> Cost accountant
<barlas> Strife: Researcher is nuts too :P
<Researcher> :x
<Researcher> yeah me tooo
<Strife> We both are alike then
<Strife> Lol
<Researcher> hehehe
<Researcher> barlas kill em
<Strife> Kill who?
<Strife> o.o
<Researcher> me
<Strife> R.I.P
<Researcher> barlas is oper on freenode
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> :D
<Strife> Oi barlas
<Strife> no no
<Researcher> yeahh
<Researcher> he is server administrator
<Researcher> hi hi hi mustu
<Researcher> wb
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> sir
<Strife> Don't kill me
<Researcher> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty Researcher
<Researcher> you are welcome bro
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> we have a new regular here
<Strife> I so want chai
<Researcher> Strife meet Kilos the dady of this channel
<Researcher> :D
<Strife> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi strife
<Researcher> Strife karak chai ka apna he maja hay
<Strife> Haan bhai
<Strife> Dimag khol deta hai
<Strife> :D
<Researcher> yeahhh
<Researcher> karak chai ke aik piyali ho
<Strife> Ek karak chai ki piyali ho
<Researcher> us ko pilani wali bhi tu ho
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> tumhari bhabi ko apun ko chai nai pilati
<Researcher> bolti hay k fairness khatam ho jati hay
<Researcher> :D
<Strife> Lmao
<Strife> Fair and lovely laga lo
<Researcher> between nice idea
<Researcher> :D
 * Researcher will go to LULU shopping mall
<Researcher> Strife : lulu say sahi milayga aik number hirmani fair n lovely
<Strife> Love dose
<Strife> Are yaar thode chunna laga lo
<Strife> ;d
<Strife> :D
<Strife> lol
<Researcher> achawww
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> masttt chal raha hay larkay
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> Strike so let begin and install ubuntu
<Researcher> Strife i mean
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> mustu wb wb
<Researcher> mustu is going and coming back ..
<Researcher> pavlushka we have another ubuntu starter here
<Researcher> meet the Strife
<Researcher> :)
<Strife> unbuntu in VMware?
<Researcher> why in vmware
<Researcher> make it dual boot
<Researcher> :D
<Strife> How do I do that?
<Strife> :/
<Researcher> pretty easy man
<Researcher> which os you are using currently
<Researcher> ?
<Researcher> windows or 10
<Researcher> 8 0r 10
<Researcher> ?
<Strife> 10
<Researcher> cooool
<Strife> Ji bolo
<Strife> Abhi muje jana hai thodi derr me
<Researcher> mushkil nai
<Researcher> aaj jao kal phir ana
<Researcher> Strife this is for you
<Researcher> http://www.tecmint.com/install-ubuntu-16-04-alongside-with-windows-10-or-8-in-dual-boot/
<Researcher> one of the best tutorial
<Researcher> :)
<Strife> I'll be back during night
<Strife> Thanks
<Researcher> raat 12 k baad ana
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> may nai hoga
<Researcher> heheheh
<Strife> Kuch hai kya edhar 12 ke baadh?
<Strife> :D
<Researcher> bara kay baad bar may millaygay
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> hhehehehe
<Researcher> after 12 we have a show hosted here by barlas
<Strife> What kind of show is it?
<Strife> :P
<Researcher> barlas host the cabaret dancew
<Researcher> barlas host the cabaret dance
<Strife> Bijli ki jawani?
<Researcher> :D
<Strife> :D
<Strife> Wahahahahaha
<Researcher> aey haaeyyyy
<Researcher> wahhhh
 * Researcher nay noto ke gaddi ura di
<Strife> Mein toh chillar leke aaounga
<Strife> Ek pe ek maarunga
<Strife> :D
<Researcher> bahar he rahayga
<Researcher> teri entry ban hogi
<Strife> Esa thodi
<Researcher> STAGS ARE NOT ALLOWED
<Researcher> :p
<Strife> -_-
 * Strife stabs Researcher
<Researcher> mushkil nai hay
<Researcher> :D
<barlas> huh o_O
<Researcher> heheheh
<Strife> barlas is confooojed
<Researcher> barlas Strife wants the free access to your show
<Researcher> :p
<barlas> Nope
<barlas> It's already fully booked.
<Strife> Oh come on
<Strife> Add an extra seat
<Researcher> Strife : for 10 lashes you can stay inside for 10 minutes
<Researcher> :p
<Strife> Or I can stand besides Researcher
<Strife> :D
 * Researcher becoming obama bin london
<Strife> London?
<Strife> Lol
<Researcher> hehehe
<barlas> Well, it's a virtual show, but the server's bandwidth has reached the limit :P
 * Strife becomes Dust bin london
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> shoro honay say pehlay he khatam
<Strife> Arre barlas thode bandwidth ka limit bada do bhai
<Researcher> Strife thora khercha utha lo
<Researcher> thori coke pilado
<Researcher> :p
<Strife> Coke
<Strife> Khaak coke
<barlas> I am sorry, I meant concurrent connections that the server can handle ;0
<barlas> * :)
 * Researcher barlas use the youtube live stream feature
<Researcher> :p
<Strife> Lol
<Researcher> concurrent ka issue solve
<Researcher> :p
<barlas> Strife: Well, we are getting a new server, but we are $150 short :P
<Researcher> thori coke pilado
<Researcher> lol arlas
<Strife> Ungli di toh haath hi pakad liya
<Strife> o_o
<Researcher> Strife only 150$ short per monh
<barlas> Sorry, forgot to add per month.
<Strife> Ok nvm
<Strife> Imma go
<Researcher> :p
<Strife> :P
<barlas> Heh
<Researcher> run run baby run
<Strife> Woh kya hai
<Researcher> :D
<Strife> Mere pocket me chedh nai
<Researcher> song hay
<Strife> Issliye dollar rehta hi nai
<Researcher> Strife bas kerdya paglay.. ab kia rulaeyga
<Researcher> ;<
 * Researcher give 10 rs to Strife
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> barlas tum bhi help kero
<Researcher> apna bhai hay thora khercha pani do is ko
<Researcher> :p
<Strife> Oi Redhad
<Strife> Researcher
<Researcher> hi hi hi
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> i am still in office
<Researcher> for more 10 minutes
 * Researcher is about to leave for home
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> so please keep this house safe ......
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> brb
<Researcher> brb
<ahmed_bilal> hello everyone
<RajRajRaj> hi Researcher
<pavlushka> Hi Researcher , RajRajRaj is pinging you :p
<RajRajRaj> :D
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: ping
<RajRajRaj> hey pavlushka  whats up
<pavlushka> the sky!
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: I went to check the sky if it's still there, :p
<pavlushka> But I see a shooting star and then revealed that it was a satellite :p
<pavlushka> How are you RajRajRaj ?
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<pavlushka> ok RajRajRaj , I know its not funny, but its fun :p
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: haha
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: yaar i am reallt busy in these days
<RajRajRaj> Isiliye on off hota rehta
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: u forgot me?
<lubmil> RajRajRaj: :)
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :)
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en raj
<ChanSeba> Paradise
<Strife> Oi lubmil
<Strife> :D
<Strife> How are you man?
<lubmil> Strife: :)
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl Strife: he doesnt understand English
<ChanSeba> Niezgoda: on nie rozumie angielskiego
<Strife> Oh ok
<Strife> .tr :en :pl how are you
<ChanSeba> jak
<Strife> .tr :en :pl  are you from warsawa?
<ChanSeba>  jesteś z Warszawy?
<Strife> lubmil
<lubmil> nie
<lubmil> jestem z
<lubmil> .p Zielona Gora
<ChanSeba> Zielona Gora, PL: 22.53°C, Bezchmurnie, 1021 hPa, wsch. 05:58:29, zach. 20:00:25, wiatr 2.11 m/s (75.5086°), wilg. 57%
<Strife> Ok
<lubmil> Zielona Góra, dokładniej
<lubmil> .p warszawa
<ChanSeba> Warszawa, PL: 19.57°C, Umiarkowany deszcz, 1025 hPa, wsch. 05:35:40, zach. 19:38:59, wiatr 2.1 m/s (360°), wilg. 60%
<Strife> .tr :pl :en  Zielona Góra, dokładniej
<ChanSeba>  Zielona góra, more
<lubmil> .p Pakistan
<ChanSeba> Islamabad, PK: 25°C, Rozproszone chmury, 1007 hPa, wsch. 02:36:45, zach. 15:42:35, wiatr 7.2 m/s (50°), wilg. 73%
<Strife> Hmm
<RajRajRaj> Lop
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en pl Strife he thought u are from pakistan
<ChanSeba> RajRajRaj: Language guessing failed, so try suggesting one!
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil he is not from pak
<ChanSeba> lubmil nie z pak
<RajRajRaj> Pak = pakistan
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl he is indian too
<ChanSeba> on też indyjski
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: yo
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: zbudź się kolego
<RajRajRaj> mustu_: yo
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en 23:21:15 <lubmil> ChiefJustice: zbudź się kolego
<ChanSeba> 23:21:15 <lubmil> ChiefJustice: Wake up, buddy
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl are we not your buddy lubmil
<ChanSeba> nie twój kumpel lubmil
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil did u notice the user Kurwaa
<ChanSeba> lubmil zauważyłeś użytkownik Kurwaa
<RajRajRaj> Haahha
<lubmil> tak
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: hejka
<RajRajRaj> :D
<lubmil> -NickServ- Information on kurwa (account kurwa):
<ChanSeba> Mmmm, kurwa.
<RajRajRaj> Not kurwa
<RajRajRaj> Its kurwaa
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: yo
<Kilos> hi RajRajRaj
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Kurwaa to musi być Polak
<ChanSeba> Kurwaa it must be a Pole
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: hi
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: tak
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: i invited Strife
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: he is indian
<Kilos> great
<Strife> Hi Kilos
<Strife> Hi again even
<Kilos> hi Strife
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en indianin
<ChanSeba> Indian
<Kilos> yes hehe
<Strife> :)
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<lubmil> winnetou
<Strife> I'm kinda sleepy though
<Kilos> me too
<Strife> .tr :pl :en winnetou
<ChanSeba> winnetou
<Strife> :/
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en apacze
<ChanSeba> Apache
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: time?
<RajRajRaj> .t Poland
<lubmil> .t
<RajRajRaj> .p poland
<ChanSeba> RajRajRaj: Sorry, I don't know about the 'Poland' timezone.
<ChanSeba> Wed, 24 Aug 2016 19:57:25 CEST
<ChanSeba> KeyError: 'deg' (source unknown)
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :(
<lubmil> .p polska
<ChanSeba> Warsaw, PL: 19.01°C, Umiarkowany deszcz, 1025 hPa, wsch. 05:35:50, zach. 19:39:03, wiatr 2.1 m/s (360°), wilg. 60%
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl which one ia correct
<ChanSeba> że jedna AGENCJA poprawnie
<lubmil> .p indie
<ChanSeba> Connaught Place, IN: 28°C, Mgiełka, 1005 hPa, wsch. 02:25:35, zach. 15:20:25, wiatr 1.5 m/s (110°), wilg. 88%
<RajRajRaj> Wrong
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl that's wrong info
<ChanSeba> to błędne informacje
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl here time is 23:29
<ChanSeba> oto czas 23:29
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl whats time there
<ChanSeba> że czas jest
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en jaka strefa czasowa u ciebie jest?
<ChanSeba> what time zone do you have?
<RajRajRaj> ?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl not working i guess
<ChanSeba> nie działa chyba
<lubmil> .t cest
<ChanSeba> Wed, 24 Aug 2016 20:00:41 CEST
<lubmil> .t gmt
<ChanSeba> Wed, 24 Aug 2016 18:00:48 GMT
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en jaka strefa czasowa u ciebie jest?
<ChanSeba> what time zone do you have?
<mustu> hey RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl gmt + 5:30
<ChanSeba> Strefa czasowa GMT + 5:30
<RajRajRaj> mustu: yo
<mustu> RajRajRaj how r u doing
<RajRajRaj> mustu: mast u?
<RajRajRaj> :p
<mustu> lolz
<RajRajRaj> Haha
<mustu> doing good
<mustu> RajRajRaj whr r u frm?
<RajRajRaj> Mp
<RajRajRaj> U
<mustu> mp?
<RajRajRaj> mustu: r u indian
<mustu> RajRajRaj nope
<mustu> RajRajRaj i'm from PK
<RajRajRaj> Ok
<RajRajRaj> I m from India
<mustu> do you mean mahader pardesh?
<mustu> madhya pradesh
<Kilos> hi mustu
<mustu> hey Kilos
<mustu> how r u today?
<Kilos> ok ty and you? just tired today
<RajRajRaj> mustu: how old r u
<mustu> m tired everyday :p
<mustu> RajRajRaj 29 i suspect
<RajRajRaj> He is too old :p
<RajRajRaj> Suspect?
<RajRajRaj> Hain
<mustu> lolz..
<mustu> never counted
<RajRajRaj> Very funny
<RajRajRaj> Lok
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<RajRajRaj> Larki ho kya
<mustu> nope..
<RajRajRaj> Haha
<mustu> isi liye to kabhi bother nhi kiya count krne ka
<RajRajRaj> Hmm
<RajRajRaj> Koi na
<RajRajRaj> Larki aye to batana :p
<mustu> war gye waee
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:  lubmil  lubmil  lubmil   lubmil   lubmil  lubmil  lubmil
<RajRajRaj> mustu: ?
<lubmil> RajRajRaj RajRajRaj RajRajRaj RajRajRaj RajRajRaj RajRajRaj RajRajRaj RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> Hahaha
<RajRajRaj> Strife: ye dekh aisa hota hai pardesi
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: o sambha :p
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: u know lubmil ?
<lubmil> nie
<Kilos> greeted here yes
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: he knows u
<Kilos> he say hej not hi
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: u know him?
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: haha hej = hi :p
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: hejka
<lubmil> hej = hey
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: hej
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: tak
<lubmil> kurwa mać
<RajRajRaj> Hahaha
<lubmil> \.tr :pl :en ile jeszcze razy będziesz się witał...
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ile jeszcze razy będziesz się witał...
<ChanSeba> how many times have...
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en ile jeszcze razy będziesz się witał...
<ChanSeba> how many times have...
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :)
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en kocham cię, ale nie możemy się ciągle witać
<ChanSeba> I love you, but we can't always be there to welcome
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl we are kidding you :p
<ChanSeba> żartujemy :p
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl are u leaving us lubmil :(
<ChanSeba> wyjeżdżają lubmil u nas :(
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en kto wyjeżdża?
<ChanSeba> who goes?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl i thought u were
<ChanSeba> myślałem, że zostały
<RajRajRaj> 23:44:52 <ChanSeba> I love you, but we can't always be there to welcome
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: ej ty
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: ty kurwiu ty :)
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en ej ty
<ChanSeba> Hey, you
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en źle tłumaczy
<ChanSeba> bad translation
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en ty Kurwiu ty
<ChanSeba> you Kurwiu you
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ej
<ChanSeba> Hey
<lubmil> ;/
<RajRajRaj> Oh
<RajRajRaj> Hej = hey
<RajRajRaj> :)
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en to takie niegrzeczne przywolanie kogoś do siebie
<ChanSeba> it's such a naughty przywolanie someone
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en to takie niegrzeczne przywołanie kogoś do siebie
<ChanSeba> it's so naughty to call someone
<RajRajRaj> I am sure he didnt mean naughty
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl naughty
<ChanSeba> niegrzeczny
<RajRajRaj> Hmmm
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :)
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en właściwie to nie jest to przywołanie, tylko zwrócenie czyjejś uwagi
<ChanSeba> actually, this is not a call, just to attract someone's attention
<lubmil> ej ty ChiefJustice
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: ?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl are u angry on me?
<ChanSeba> - jesteś na mnie zła?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en absolutnie nie
<ChanSeba> absolutely not
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl ok :)
<ChanSeba> ok :)
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en tak
<ChanSeba> so
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: ok = ok
<RajRajRaj> ?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en tego się nie tłumaczy
<ChanSeba> this does not explain
<RajRajRaj> K
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en idę sobie
<ChanSeba> I go
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :(
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ale zaraz wrócę
<ChanSeba> but I'll be back soon
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: when
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en tylko zrobię kilka papierosów
<ChanSeba> only I'll make some cigarettes
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en mam 5
<ChanSeba> I have 5
<lubmil> 20:24 to 20:32
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en 8 minut
<ChanSeba> 8 minutes
<lubmil> .c 5/8
<ChanSeba> 5/8 = 5/8 (exactly 0.625)
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en 0.625 papierosa na minutę
<ChanSeba> 0.625 a cigarette within one minute
<lubmil> .c 8/5
<ChanSeba> 8/5 = 8/5 (exactly 1.6)
<lubmil> .c 0/0
<ChanSeba> 0/0 = 1
<lubmil> .c 2/0
<ChanSeba> 2/0 = undef
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 237. dzień roku: „Żyd to człowiek którego inni uważają za Żyda. (Sartre)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 237. dzień roku: ?Żyd to człowiek którego inni uważają za Żyda. (Sartre)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb on 237. day of the year: ?The Jew is a man whom others consider a Jew. (Sartre)?
<lubmil> .sjp żyd
<ChanSeba> żyd: 1. wyznawca judaizmu;2. potocznie, pogardliwie: osoba skąpa;3. potocznie: osoba chytra, sprytna, zawsze patrząca na swój interes
<lubmil> .bh
<ChanSeba> <JaR> slyszales o tej dolinie rozpusty co chca droge zbudowac tam ? | <kev> jakiej dolinie rozpusty ?
<lubmil> .bh
<ChanSeba> <genkaku> Lol. Co mi sie dzieje z komputerem.. | <genkaku> Odpalam sobie irssi... | <genkaku> Nagle drukarka zaczyna swirowac | <genkaku> Wydrukowalo 2 kartki ' Irssi: Looking up krakow.irc.pl | <genkaku> Pierwszy raz widze, ze moja drukarka brala LSD ;] | <genkaku> I zwale ma chyba.
<lubmil> .bh
<ChanSeba> <Agnieszka> Czemu mam płakać w Walentynki. Przecież w pozostałe dni roku też nikt mnie nie chce.
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Agnieszka> Czemu mam płakać w Walentynki. Przecież w pozostałe dni roku też nikt mnie nie chce.
<ChanSeba> Agnieszka> Why should I cry on Valentine's day. Indeed, in other days of the year too, no one wants me.
<lubmil> .bh
<ChanSeba> <zenek> u mnie najzimniej w kuchni. jak tam siedze, po rajtach ciagnie niemilosiernie | <mort> zamknij wreszcie lodówke grubasie ^_^
<lubmil> .yf
<ChanSeba> Jestem fotografem ślubnym. Jakieś pół roku temu wziąłem rozwód z żoną, bo zdradzała mnie z innym facetem. Niedawno dostałem zlecenie. Wszystkie szczegóły ustalałem z panem młodym. Tak, to był ślub mojej byłej żony i faceta, z którym mnie zdradzała. YAFUD
<lubmil> .bh
<ChanSeba> <serkowy> bo zależność jest taka, że oblane egzaminy trzeba zdać, a zdane trzeba oblać
<lubmil> <cls window>
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl must you
<ChanSeba> trzeba
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en trzeba
<ChanSeba> need
<lubmil> Mushkadiz: hej :)
<Mushkadiz> no cześć lubmilu ;]
<lubmil> Mushkadiz: ty kurwiu ty :)
<lubmil> przepraszam, niechcący
<lubmil> palec mi się omsknął
<Mushkadiz> ożesz Ty!
<pavlushka> yes
<ChanSeba> dlaczego nic nie mówicie? nudzi mi się
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en dlaczego nic nie mówicie? nudzi mi się
<ChanSeba> why don't you say? I'm bored
<ChiefJustice> bo jest u nich 4:30?
<ChiefJustice> nad ranem?
<lubmil> no popatrz ;>
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en jak dobrze wstać skoro świt
<ChanSeba> it's good to get up at dawn
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl it's good to get up at dawn
<ChanSeba> dobrze wstać o świcie
<habbasi> What sorcery is this?
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl What sorcery is this?
<ChanSeba> Co to za czary?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en RajRajRaj ty już nie śpisz, czy jeszcze nie śpisz?
<ChanSeba> RajRajRaj you already awake or still awake?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl i woke up in the middle of the night lubmil
<ChanSeba> obudziłem się w środku nocy lubmil
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en rozumiem, i wpadłeś na irc bo tak mnie kochasz ;>
<ChanSeba> I understand, and went on irc, because you love me ;>
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl this translation looks really weird
<ChanSeba> to tłumaczenie wygląda bardzo dziwnie
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl I understand, and went on irc, because you love me ;>
<ChanSeba> Rozumiem, i udał się na IRC, bo ty mnie kochasz ;>
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl anyways. So what r u doing
<ChanSeba> metronom. Więc co robić
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ale fakt, że tłumaczenia tego ruskiego translatora są czasami dziwaczne
<ChanSeba> but the fact that the translation of this Russian translator sometimes strange
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ale ogólnie dogadać się nim można
<ChanSeba> but, in General, to agree with him
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl but, in General, to agree with him
<ChanSeba> ale w sumie się z nim zgadzam
<lubmil> heh
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en dogadać
<ChanSeba> agree
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-25
<Researcher> good morning
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi ghjg
<Researcher> hi zaki
<Researcher> :)
 * Researcher slaps RajRajRaj around a bit with a large trout
<Strife> Poor soul
<Strife> Hoi Researcher
<Strife> Good morning
<Researcher> hi Strife
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> very good morning
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> how are you.
<Strife> I'm ok
<Strife> Blah
<Strife> how are you
<Researcher> i am fine
<Researcher> just reached office
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> tomorrow going to dubai
<Researcher> day after going to pakistan
<Strife> o.o
<Strife> Where are you atm?
<Researcher> and then 14 days trip to northern icy area of pakistan
<Researcher> Well i am right now in muscat oman
<Strife> And Oi Researcher take me with you
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> heheheh
<Strife> Never been to dubai
<Strife> Oman
<Researcher> Strife yeah sure some day
<Strife> There's a relative of mine there
<Researcher> yeah Sultanate of Oman
<Strife> Salala
<Researcher> ahh salalah is 1000 km away from me
<Strife> oh
<Strife> Nevermind
<Strife> :/
<Researcher> but i can call him
<Researcher> and say hello to him
<Researcher> :D
<Strife> I don't have his # either
<Strife> He calls from that
<Strife> Internet calling
<Strife> VoIP?
<Researcher> yeahh
<Researcher> here people call it DOLLAR
<Researcher> uncle DOLLAR say call kerta hoga
<rzv> hi
<Researcher> hi rzv
<Researcher> wb
<rzv> thx
 * Researcher hugs rzv
 * rzv hugs Researcher 
<Researcher> man
<Researcher> missing you.
<rzv> bbl
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> come back soon
<Researcher> i will be here
<rzv> y switching OS
<Researcher> because this is great.
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> better then windows
<Researcher> :D
<Strife> Ubuntu you mean?
<Researcher> yeah Ubutnu
<Researcher> Ubuntu*
<Researcher> it is the best OS
<rzv> yes it is
<rzv> and has best documentation
<Strife> o.o
<rzv> forum community etc
<Researcher> yeah
<Researcher> rzv you have desktop installed on debian ?
<rzv> yes
<Researcher> if not then you can make bootable ubuntu usb from windows
<Researcher> ahh
<rzv> no
<rzv> i have debian
<rzv> jessie 8
<rzv> kde
<Researcher> ahhh
<Researcher> jessie is also good os
<rzv> so?
<Researcher> sorry got dc
<Researcher> rzv you want to install ubuntu on usb or you just need a bootable installation iso
<rzv> bootable installation iso on my external hdd
<rzv> btw
<Researcher> i understand
<rzv> can i add more
<rzv> OS's?
<rzv> like
<rzv> ubuntu/debian/windows
<rzv> not really right?
<rzv> because of file names
<rzv> can be in separate folders?
<rzv> nope
<rzv> dont think so
<rzv> ok
<rzv> so how do i do ?
<Researcher> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Researcher> rzv read this page
<Researcher> it have guide step by step
<rzv> hold on
<rzv> thats a ubuntu doc
<rzv> i need generic linux cmd line
<rzv> or debian kde based
<rzv> doc
<rzv> i ran debian
<rzv> now
<rzv> no usb-creator
<rzv> in k-menu
<Researcher> you intalled
<rzv> debian
<Researcher> apt-get install
<rzv> let me read
<rzv> lol
<rzv> :))
<Researcher> apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<rzv> root@debian:/home/rzv# apt-get install usb-creator-kde
<rzv> Reading package lists... Done
<rzv> Building dependency tree
<rzv> Reading state information... Done
<rzv> E: Unable to locate package usb-creator-kde
<rzv> root@debian:/home/rzv#
<Researcher> sudo add-apt-repository universe  # only for standard Ubuntu
<Researcher> Otherwise the following three command lines are enough to install mkusb.
<Researcher> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mkusb/ppa  # and press Enter
<Researcher> sudo apt-get update
<Researcher> sudo apt-get install mkusb
<rzv> Fetched 166 kB in 7s (21.9 kB/s)
<rzv> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mkusb/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jessie/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<rzv> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<rzv> how do i remove
<rzv> this repository
<Researcher> opps
<Researcher> rzv
<rzv> yes?
<Researcher> let me find the other way
<Researcher> wait a second
<rzv> i need to remove
<rzv> that repository
<Researcher> yes remove it
<Researcher> and try this
<rzv> how
<Researcher> sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility
<rzv> do i remove
<rzv> ?
<Researcher> sudo apt-get install gddrescue xz-utils
<Researcher> unxz ubuntu-mate-15.10.3-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi-2.img.xz
<Researcher> sudo ddrescue -D --force ubuntu-mate-15.10.3-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi-2.img /dev/sdx
<Researcher> Replace /dev/sdX with your actual device. Use the lsblk command to check.
<rzv> how do i remove repository
<rzv> ?
<rzv> ppa
<rzv> ?
<rzv> and extension is .iso
<Researcher> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:???/???
<Researcher> hi mustu
<Researcher> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:mkusb/ppa
<Researcher> rzv
<Researcher> do it.
<Researcher> :)
<rzv> hld
<Researcher> brb for 2 mint ill grab coffee
<rzv> format?
<rzv> usb
<rzv> ?
<mustu> Good Morning everyone!
<rzv> morning mustu
<Researcher> morning
<rzv> researcger
<rzv> Researcher,
<Strife> Maaarning bhaiya
<Strife> Ram ram namaskar
<rzv> how do i format the hdd
<Strife> Break it
<Strife> :D
<Strife> :P
<rzv> lol
<Strife> Idk bro
<Strife> <- nil is linux
<Strife> Researcher went for coffee
 * Strife slaps Researcher
<Researcher> rzv donot format the hdd
<Researcher> :D
<rzv> ok
<rzv> rm
<rzv> is debian
<rzv> on it
<rzv> ls ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<rzv> ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<rzv> .iso
<Researcher> back rzv
<Researcher> yes tell me
<Researcher> at what step you stuck
<rzv> is iso not .img
<Researcher> hi pavlushka
<Researcher> wb
<Researcher> no
<Researcher> <rzv> is iso not .img but it is called image file
<Researcher> .img is a different extension
<pavlushka> Hi Researcher !
<rzv> yes
<rzv> this is what i am telling
<pavlushka> hello rzv
<rzv> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> rzv: I am taking over from here to help you :)
<pavlushka> Researcher: is busy atm
<Strife> Hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> rzv: how come you get a .img file?
<rzv> pavlushka, i have a .iso file
<pavlushka> Strife: Hello :)
<rzv> ls ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<rzv> ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Researcher> wb ShinyShoes
<Researcher> salaam ahmed bhai
<Researcher> welcome to ubuntu pakistan official channel
<Researcher> we are an open community and friends from every corner of this world
<Researcher> :)
<pavlushka> rzv: then you have the correct iso file
<pavlushka> rzv: we should move to the next step
<rzv> which one?
<pavlushka> rzv: ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso this one
<rzv> yes
<pavlushka> rzv: you are currently on which system?
<rzv> debian
<ShinyShoes> Researcher, thank you so much for inviting me. It is an awesome community, I can sense that already. :)
<pavlushka> rzv: and you have a pendrive with minimum 4 GB?
<rzv> 1TB
<rzv> yes
<rzv> minimum 4GB
<pavlushka> rzv: awesome
<pavlushka> rzv: now  download the unetbootin from web.
<Strife> unetbootin
<Strife> Can we use rufus?
<pavlushka> Strife: we can, but unetbootin is easier
<Strife> Ok
<rzv> ls ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<rzv> ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<rzv> ls unetbootin-linux64-625.bin
<rzv> unetbootin-linux64-625.bin
<rzv> now?
<pavlushka> Strife: in rufus, you will have more options to manipulate but no at the moment
<Strife> Ok
<pavlushka> rzv: better if you clear the contents of your pendrive.
<rzv> i did rm
<rzv> need format?
<pavlushka> rzv: now run "sudo chmod +x unetbootin-linux64-625.bin"
<rzv> done
<pavlushka> rzv: now run "./unetbootin-linux64-625.bin"
<pavlushka> it will pop up a dialog window
<pavlushka> of unetbootin
<rzv> # ./unetbootin-linux64-625.bin
<rzv> Unable to load library icui18n "Cannot load library icui18n: (icui18n: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)"
<rzv> No protocol specified
<rzv> unetbootin-linux64-625.bin: cannot connect to X server :0
<pavlushka> rzv: just extract the iso to usb first
<rzv> how?
<tacod> ping
<Researcher> wb tacod
<Researcher> :)
<rzv> done
<Researcher> rzv your prob solved ?
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> glad glad
<rzv> not yet
<rzv> need to be bootable
<Researcher> make it bootable
<Researcher> :)
<rzv> how?
<pavlushka> rzv: hang on a minute, I am trying to make you smile :)
<pavlushka> rzv: update your system grub with the pendrive plugged in
<pavlushka> rzv: and pastebin the result in paste.ubuntu.com
<rzv> how do i update?
<rzv> apt-get update
<rzv> you mean?
<pavlushka> rzv: "sudo update-grub"
<pavlushka> rzv: and pastebin the result in paste.ubuntu.com
<rzv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23087701/
<rzv> wow ubuntu has even paste
<rzv> :D
<rzv> so"?
<pavlushka> rzv: pastebin the "sudo fdsik -l"
<rzv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23087720/
<pavlushka> rzv: I gave you wrong command that should be "sudo fdisk -l"
<pavlushka> rzv: wait, let do this "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gezakovacs/ppa"
<rzv> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jessie/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<rzv> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<rzv> wont add ppa
<rzv> bro
<rzv> tell me a command line
<pavlushka> rzv: can you understand this http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg ?
<pavlushka> rzv: all you need to know is the location of your ISO, like "/dev/sdaX/ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso"
<Strife> pavlushka I'm gonna try it virtual machine as i dont have other lap or desktop
<Strife> Still wondering if virtual box or VMware
<pavlushka> rzv: you did the ls ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso where? in your home folder?
<rzv> do i have grub2
<rzv> ?
<pavlushka> rzv: and paste the result of "sudo fdisk -l"
<pavlushka> rzv: if you are updated, yes
<rzv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23087740/
<pavlushka> rzv: paste the result of "sudo mount"
<rzv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23087741/
<pavlushka> rzv: and where is the ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso ? in your home folder?
<rzv> Device     Boot Start        End    Sectors   Size Id Type
<rzv> dev/sdb1  *     2048 1953458175 1953456128 931.5G  c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<pavlushka> rzv: and paste the result of "ls /media/hacker/DEBIAN 8_5_/"
<rzv> root@debian:/home/hacker/Downloads/debian/source# ls /media/hacker/DEBIAN\ 8_5_/
<rzv> boot  casper  dists  EFI  install  isolinux  md5sum.txt  pics  pool  preseed  README.diskdefines  sources.list-debian-8-jessie
<rzv> root@debian:/home/hacker/Downloads/debian/source#
<pavlushka> rzv: use pastebin next time
<rzv> okay
<rzv> i pastebin?
<pavlushka> rzv: leave it for now
 * pavlushka thinking
<pavlushka> rzv: run "install-mbr /dev/sdb1"
<pavlushka> rzv: and then "syslinux /dev/sdb1"
<rzv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23087756/
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos
<pavlushka> rzv: please tell me where is your ISO file?
<pavlushka> rzv: this file ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso, the one you extracted
<pavlushka> rzv: in which directory you ran the "ls ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso" command?
<pavlushka> rzv: is the directory i "/home/hacker/Downloads/debian/source" ?
<Kilos> chores time
<Strife> :/
<Strife> Which one is better
<Strife> Virtual Box or WMware?
<Strife> pavlushka Kilos
<Strife> ?
<barlas> Strife: For an average user, both are good enough
<Strife> Thanks barlas
<piyush-kurur> what exactly is the meaning of naqshebazi. I know that naksha (or naqsha) means map. So does naqshebazi mean cartography
<piyush-kurur> or for that matter does such a word exists or not
<piyush-kurur> I am asking this because the root word here is naqsha (a farsi word) and I wanted to know how it is used in urdu in pk.
<mustu> piyush-kurur naqsh is used for both maps and paintings
<mustu> piyush-kurur Naqsh is used for any kind of carving ....
<mustu> Naqsha is used for Map
<mustu> Naqsh is also used as a verb for a stamp/impression
<lubmil> dzień
<mustu> Naqsha is used same as it is in Urdu which literally means Map .. Naqsha isn't used fo rany meaning other then map.. however Naqsh can be used for Painting/IMage/Impression/Stamp
<ShinyShoes> piyush-kurur, hahaha naqshebazi is a native slang meaning casting false stories
<ShinyShoes> to blather about
<tacod> :(
<Kilos> hi tacod
<tacod> hey Kilos
<tacod> I burned my fingers
<Kilos> on what
<tacod> my foundry
<tacod> well, one of them
<Kilos> didnt you know it hurts
<tacod> so here's what happened
<tacod> foundry 1 broke
<tacod> so I decided to fire up foundry 2
<tacod> I get that going and thought I had cooled down the broken bricks from foundry 1 with water which apparently I forgot to do.
<Kilos> ouch
<tacod> tried to use said broken bricks for support for a log that I put on foundry 2 to reduce air flow and increase heat retention
<tacod> who knew grabbing hot bricks could lead to burned fingers?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you will remember next time
<tacod> well, next time I won't have 2 hot foundries at once.
<tacod> because one are borkwd
<tacod> damn it
<tacod> typing is so hard with bandages
<Kilos> rebuild it
<tacod> uh
<tacod> that's not gonna work
<tacod> this is a cheapo quick one
<Kilos> ah
<Strife> Ello lubmil
<tacod> with an 8"x8"x8" hollow construction brick mortared to a base made of 2 sidewalk bricks
<tacod> and the hollow brick cracked in half
<lubmil> hej Strife :)
<Kilos> hi Strife lubmil
<lubmil> cześć Kilos
<Kilos> hahaha
<Strife> Hoi Kilos
<piyush-kurur> ShinyShoes: is the word naqh-e-bazi (may be more accurate to split it) a slang local to pakistan or is it used in india as well. I can see a connection between "make up stories" and naqsha in the senses that creating a picture when none-exists.
<piyush-kurur> I mean is this word used by indian urdu speakers
<piyush-kurur> I assume that the word naqshebaz would mean a person who cooks up stories (or may be a fraud)
<mustu> I live in Lahore, Punjab and I've never heard this slang..
<piyush-kurur> mustu: are you urdu speaker
<piyush-kurur> i mean natively (mother tongue)
<mustu> piyush-kurur yep
<mustu> Urdu and Punjab both
<piyush-kurur> how do you read ناغشآ (I have no idea what it means but wanted to try out farsi-transliteration-banan)
<piyush-kurur> i hope you can see unicode
<piyush-kurur> may be i wanted to try ناغشا
<piyush-kurur> does that read naqsha
<piyush-kurur> Let me try one more time ناکشا
<habbasi> Hello.
<Kilos> hi habbasi
<habbasi> Anyone here an expert at makefiles? :/
 * habbasi is not good at C++.
<piyush-kurur> what in makefiles
<habbasi> piyush-kurur: I want to link a *.so file in this makefile: https://github.com/hameerabbasi/click/blob/master/Makefile.in
<habbasi> piyush-kurur: Working on integrating a particular protocol into that modular router. But it needs libsodium, so.
<piyush-kurur> You need to set the CCFLAGS some where I guess (do not need to edit makefile)
<piyush-kurur> -L PATH/TO/libsodium -l sodium should work in the CCFLAGS
<habbasi> piyush-kurur: Ahh, found it.
<habbasi> piyush-kurur: In configure.in?
<habbasi> piyush-kurur: (I want to make it permanent)
<piyush-kurur> donot put it in configure.in you would need to tell autoconf to some how search for the library sodium. It should do the work. I have forgotten autoconf
<habbasi> piyush-kurur: I'll just write a bash script that compiles it how I want.
<lubmil> RajRajRaj:
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en śpi
<ChanSeba> sleeping
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil in office
<ChanSeba> lubmil do biura
<lubmil> RajRajRaj: :)
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en wyspałeś się?
<ChanSeba> did you sleep well?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil  not really
<ChanSeba> lubmil nie jest prawdziwe
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl i suffered from sneezing
<ChanSeba> ja cierpiała od kichania
<lubmil> uu
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en to ty chory jesteś
<ChanSeba> you're sick, you
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en do medyka!!!11
<ChanSeba> to the doctor!!!11
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en szamana
<ChanSeba> shaman
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl i know, doctor didnt really help me. he said this is allergy and its hard to get cured :(
<ChanSeba> wiem, że lekarz mi nie pomoże. powiedział, że to alergia i trudno się wyleczyć :(
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en .tr :pl :en alergia to nieprzyjemna przypadłość
<ChanSeba> .tr :EN :en Allergy is a nasty disease
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en alergia to nieprzyjemna przypadłość
<ChanSeba> Allergy is a nasty disease
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Allergy is a nasty disease
<ChanSeba> Alergia-to przykra przypadłość
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl yes
<ChanSeba> tak
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en tak
<ChanSeba> so
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en zresztą, każda choroba to zło
<ChanSeba> however, any illness is evil
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl yeah
<ChanSeba> tak
<RajRajRaj> :/
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ale są niektóre uciążliwe
<ChanSeba> but there are some burdensome
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en alergia lub cukrzyca
<ChanSeba> allergies or diabetes
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:  tak = so? or tak = yes?
<lubmil> tak = yes
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en tak to jest
<ChanSeba> so it is
<lubmil> ChanSeba: hungry jestem
<ChanSeba> lubmil: to zjedz coś, idioto
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Potrafię współczuć cudzym bólom, ale nie przyjemnościom. Jest coś dziwnie nudnego w szczęściu innych ludzi. (Huxley)
<ChanSeba> I can sympathize with the pain of others, but will not please you. Something oddly boring in other people's happiness. (Huxley)
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl I can sympathize with the pain of others, but will not please you. Something oddly boring in other people's happiness. (Huxley)
<ChanSeba> Mogę współczuć cudzego bólu, ale nie będzie cię zadowolić. Coś dziwnie nudne w szczęściu innych ludzi. (Гексли)
<lubmil> ------
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 238. dzień roku: „Aforyzm jest małym domkiem z szerokim widokiem. (Kossman)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 238. dzień roku: ?Aforyzm jest małym domkiem z szerokim widokiem. (Kossman)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 238. day of the year: ?Aphorism is a small house with a wide view. (Kossman)?
<habbasi> What translator does ChanSeba use?
<lubmil> translator.yandex.com
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en bo z tr google by trzeba zapłacić
<ChanSeba> because with Tr you have to pay google
<RajRajRaj> lub`:
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl why u change nick
<ChanSeba> dlaczego U zmień nick
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl sorry i am in office. I cant really focus on irc :(
<ChanSeba> przykro mi, że w biurze. Nie mogę skupić się na IRC :(
<lub`> RajRajRaj:
<RajRajRaj> lub`:  yes
<lub`> .tr :pl :en jak mnie nie ma przy komputerze to mam nick lub`
<RajRajRaj> tak
<ChanSeba> as I'm not on the computer, I have a nickname or`
<RajRajRaj> ok
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl understood :)
<ChanSeba> rozumiem :)
<lub`> .tr :pl :en jak idę jeść obiad to zmieniam nick
<ChanSeba> as I go to lunch, then I change nick
<habbasi> ... I hate linkers.
<xoxoxo> hi
<xoxoxo> anyone can help me make bootable ubuntu usb flash? preferably command line? unetbootin wont start i entered both user / superuser passwords but doesnt launch
<xoxoxo> i am currently using debian 8 jessie kde
<Strife> Hi RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> hi Strife
<Strife> Kaise ho bhai?
<RajRajRaj> theek hu u tell?
<Strife> Theek
<habbasi> xoxoxo: Hello.
<habbasi> xoxoxo: How did you download/install Unetbootin?
<habbasi> xoxoxo: BTW, Ubuntu doesn't really need anything special AFAIK. A simple "sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX" works fine.
<Kilos> isnt it in the repos habbasi
<Kilos> oh i misunderstood your question
<xoxoxo> habbasi, hi
<xoxoxo> from web
<habbasi> xoxoxo: Do you know the path to your ISO?
<habbasi> Kilos: Dunno about the Debian repos.
<Kilos> aha
<habbasi> xoxoxo: Did you try the PPA method here? It's much, much better. https://unetbootin.github.io/linux_download.html
<xoxoxo> no
<xoxoxo> i didnt
<habbasi> xoxoxo: Just run the three commands given there. It should install Unetbootin fine.
<habbasi> xoxoxo: Wait.
<habbasi> xoxoxo: No, just go ahead with the Ubuntu package, the debian one is way too old.
<bj_> hello
<bj_> everyone
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 239. dzień roku: „Zaiste, drżę o swój kraj, gdy pomyśle że Bóg jest sprawiedliwy. (Thomas Jefferson)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 239. dzień roku: ?Zaiste, drżę o swój kraj, gdy pomyśle że Bóg jest sprawiedliwy. (Thomas Jefferson)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 239. day of the year: ?Yeah, I tremble for my country when I think that God is just. (Thomas Jefferson)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-26
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 239. dzień roku: „Zaiste, drżę o swój kraj, gdy pomyśle że Bóg jest sprawiedliwy. (Thomas Jefferson)”
<lubmil> a było już
<lubmil> !seen rajrajraj
<Whyte> Hi everyone! Hi Researcher, Kilos... smue
<Whyte> Zmue :-)
 * Whyte slaps Researcher around a bit with a large trout
 * Whyte slaps Researcher- around a bit with a large trout
<Strife> Hey Oi
<Strife> Wake up everyone
<Strife> -.-
 * Strife slaps Researcher
<lubmil> dzień
<barlas> Hey
<barlas> Anyone here uses WhatsApp? And more importantly, do they care about WhatsApp's new TOS?
<psychicist> hi barlas
<psychicist> I use it
<psychicist> but I don't know anything about its new TOS
<barlas> psychicist! You actually pay attention to this chat :P
<psychicist> I only use it because my relatives and friends use it
<barlas> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/08/25/whatsapp-updates-terms-service-add-sharing-information-facebook/
<psychicist> barlas, for once I do :P
<barlas> Basically, it is going to share your info with Facebook.
<Strife> Yo
<Strife> Hoi barlas
<Strife> Hej lubmil
<psychicist> because this is my last week at my job so I am not getting to do anything new, just finish my current work
<barlas> psychicist: That's pretty much why everyone uses it, or any other messaging app for that matter :P
<barlas> Hi Strife
<barlas> psychicist: Ooh! Finally made the switch?
<psychicist> barlas, yeah, but I prefer other applications :P
<barlas> Any good one? That I can convert people to?
<psychicist> barlas, yes, things moved fast for the past few weeks, I'm going back to university and will probably get part-time work as a developer (at last!)
<barlas> Ahan, nice!
<psychicist> barlas, I don't know, I use Telegram because my Iranian friends use that and convinced me to start using it too
<lubmil> Strife: hej hej :)
<psychicist> hi Strife
<Strife> .tr :en :pl how are you? lubmil
<ChanSeba> jak się masz? lubmil
<barlas> Okay
<psychicist> hi lubmil
<barlas> Hi lubmil
<psychicist> but a truly open source alternative would be best of course
<lubmil> hey psychicist
 * barlas sighs
<barlas> Few months back I did some research and found a nice shared hosting provider, now I am can't remember it's name :(
<xoxoxo> Researcher,
<xoxoxo> here?
<habbasi> Hello. :D
<xoxoxo> hi
<xoxoxo> anyone seen Researcher ?
<xoxoxo> i need a znc
<habbasi> xoxoxo: I'd could add you to mine, but only if you trust me. :P
<xoxoxo> i need admin
<habbasi> xoxoxo: Ah, then no. :/ I could create a new user with another ZNC instance. Remove the shell module and give it to you.
<habbasi> xoxoxo: Of course, on mine you could enable/disable any module you want. :)
<barlas> hi xoxoxo
<habbasi> barlas: Why do you even need shared? :P
<habbasi> barlas: Go VPS!
<habbasi> (Especially since they're so cheap)
<barlas> habbasi: I already have a VPS, but I also need a shared reseller account
<habbasi> barlas: Ah, reseller. Gotcha.
<xoxoxo> whats the ssl
<xoxoxo> port
<xoxoxo> for freenoe
<xoxoxo> freenode?
<habbasi> xoxoxo: 6697
<xoxoxo> thx
<habbasi> xoxoxo: I think you need to put it in as irc.freenode.org/+6697 in ZNC
<habbasi> Anyway, take care. Need to go. :D
<RajRajRaj> xoxoxo: why ddl
<RajRajRaj> Ssl*
<xoxoxo> habbasi,
<xoxoxo> how do i connect znc to irc bro
<xoxoxo> ?
<xoxoxoxo> anyone?
<pavlushka> xoxoxo: hello
<xoxoxo> hi
<xoxoxo> :)
<xoxoxo> i did
<xoxoxo> install
<xoxoxo> ubuntu
<xoxoxo> was very simple
<xoxoxo> just 1 command
<pavlushka> xoxoxo: you can say it in one line :P
<pavlushka> xoxoxo: about znc, install it
<xoxoxo> sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb
<xoxoxo> where /dev/sdb is usb flash drive
<xoxoxo> i already do
<xoxoxo> di
<xoxoxo> did
<pavlushka> \o/
<xoxoxo> :>
<xoxoxo> whois me
<pavlushka> now run in terminal "znc --makeconf"
<xoxoxo> lol bro is installed
<pavlushka> as normal user, not as root
<xoxoxo> i am on znc
<xoxoxo> now
<pavlushka> wow \o/
<xoxoxo> lol
<pavlushka> xoxoxo: so? chill huh?
<xoxoxo> ye
<RajRajRaj> xoxoxo:
<RajRajRaj> Why ssl
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: again?
<RajRajRaj> U never replied
<xoxoxo> encrypted?
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: again waht?
<mustu> hey guys....
<RajRajRaj> mustu: hey
<RajRajRaj> xoxoxo: why do u want encryption
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: you are asking, :p
<mustu> what is the best To-Do app on iOS ?
<xoxoxo> RajRajRaj, because is good
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: yes of source
<RajRajRaj> Course*
<pavlushka> lol @ RajRajRaj
<mustu> in Android Google Keep was the best.. also andoird let you put a Widget on screen .. iOS doesn :/
<RajRajRaj> xoxoxo: :/
<xoxoxo> i like iOS
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: oh, you corrected, so you are not kidding :)
<RajRajRaj> Nope
<mustu> in Android I used to check them whenever i open the mobile .. but in iOS i;ve to speically open the app
<RajRajRaj> I was serious to hear an informed answer
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: ssl stands for secure shell login I guess
<RajRajRaj> But it seems he really doesnt care about what ssl is about
<RajRajRaj> He just thinks that its good
<xoxoxo> secure socket layer
<pavlushka> ah
<pavlushka> I should not talk without googling :p
<RajRajRaj> Nah its ok
<xoxoxo> google is best
<pavlushka> duckduckgo
<RajRajRaj> :/
<xoxoxo> does duckduckgo cached so many pages
<xoxoxo> ?
<pavlushka> nope because it is newer :p
<xoxoxo> then?
<RajRajRaj> Does Google respects your provacy?
<RajRajRaj> Privacy
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: haha good answer
<RajRajRaj> 18:53:52 <xoxoxo> RajRajRaj, because is good
<pavlushka> ;)
<RajRajRaj> ;)
<xoxoxo> :)
<RajRajRaj> Anyways
<pavlushka> everyways :p
<RajRajRaj> mustu: kehna kya chahta hai?
<pavlushka> mustu jane
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> RajRajRaj: :)
<Kilos> hi lubmil RajRajRaj
<lubmil> hej Kilos
<lubmil> Strife: :)
<lubmil> .g Strife
<ChanSeba> https://strife.com/ | Strife — The Second-Generation MOBA
<lubmil> ,g MOBA wiki
<lubmil> .g MOBA wiki
<ChanSeba> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiplayer_online_battle_arena | Multiplayer online battle arena – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia
<xoxoxo> Researcher, here?
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :(
<lubmil> RajRajRaj: :)
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en chorujesz?
<ChanSeba> are you sick?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl i am sad
<ChanSeba> jest mi smutno
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ee tam
<ChanSeba> ee there
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en mnie jest zawsze smutno
<ChanSeba> I always get sad
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl i want to leave my job but i have a bond with company. I can not leave until December
<ChanSeba> chcę odejść z pracy, ale mam kontakt z firmą. Nie mogę zostawić do grudnia
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: ej ty papugens, śpisz?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en 00:10:56 <lubmil> ChiefJustice: ej ty papugens, śpisz?
<ChanSeba> 00:10:56 <lubmil> ChiefJustice: Hey, you papugens, are you asleep?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en papugens to od papuga
<ChanSeba> papugens it from the parrot
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en a u nas na adwokata mówi się papuga
<ChanSeba> and we have the lawyer says the parrot
<RajRajRaj> Ok
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ChiefJustice nie jest adwokatem, ale studiuje prawo
<ChanSeba> ChiefJustice is not a lawyer, but studying law
<RajRajRaj> Oh
<RajRajRaj> Tak
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin, Linux. masz tu kurwa tort, skompiluj go
<ChanSeba> happy birthday, Linux. there's fucking cake, compile it
<lubmil> http://img.jbzd.pl/2016/08/1a15f4c42781880376981d3f2d0e8bef.jpg
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> RajRajRaj:
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<RajRajRaj> :(
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en cierpisz?
<ChanSeba> suffer?
<RajRajRaj> Sad
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl sneezing
<ChanSeba> kichanie
<lubmil> poor
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en lubmil pogłaskał delikatnie RajRajRaj po policzku
<ChanSeba> lubmil RajRajRaj caress gently on the cheek
<lubmil> RajRajRaj:
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ile ty masz lat?
<ChanSeba> how old are you?
<RajRajRaj> 24
<lubmil> uhm
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en młodziutki
<ChanSeba> too small
<RajRajRaj> Hmm
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en młody
<ChanSeba> young
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en małolat
<ChanSeba> will
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en małoletni
<ChanSeba> minors
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en little
<ChanSeba> little
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl little
<ChanSeba> mało
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en gówniarz
<ChanSeba> sucker
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 240. dzień roku: „Każdy Anglik to wyspa. (Novalis)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 240. dzień roku: ?Każdy Anglik to wyspa. (Novalis)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 240. day of the year: ?Every Englishman is an island. (Novalis)?
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Saying 240. day of the year: ?Every Englishman is an island. (Novalis)?
<ChanSeba> Mówią 240. dzień w roku: ?Każdy anglik-wyspa. (Новалис)?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja
<ChanSeba> Maxim
<lubmil> RajRajRaj:
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en mój syn ma 25 lat
<ChanSeba> my son, he is 25 years old
<lubmil> .c 2016-24
<ChanSeba> 2016-24 = 1992
<lubmil> https://i.imgur.com/L1vyr2T.jpg
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-27
<Strife> Hoi
<Strife> Good morning
<RajRajRaj> xoxoxo:
<RajRajRaj> Strife:
<RajRajRaj> mustu:
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:
<nadir> RajRajRaj: Please stop mass-pinging. It's unpleasant.
<RajRajRaj> tacod: hi
<RajRajRaj> Hows it going with your pain in  head
<tacod> hey RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> tacod: how r u
<tacod> pretty meh
<pavlushka> Morning Strife !
 * Strife looks at nadir
<nadir> What?
 * pavlushka looks at Strife ^^
<Strife> :/
<RajRajRaj> Strife: ye ek alag namuna hai
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: yo
<Strife> lol
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: yo yo :)
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: honey singhaaa
 * pavlushka rofls
<RajRajRaj> Strife: wo dekh wo hiya india wapis ayaa
<tacod> ._.
<tacod> apparently using VESA modes while using a pure VESA driver doesn't work well.
 * pavlushka knows a hiya from hong kong
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: haan wahi
<RajRajRaj> Aaj kal hong kong ka hai yahi batata sabko
<Strife> Arre marwane gaya woh hiya saala
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: lol, aap pk aye kya?
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: ?
<RajRajRaj> Strife: lol
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: nothing, you are talking about yoyo honey sing, right?
<RajRajRaj> Yes
<Strife> Yaar ubuntu me toh kuch tappi hi nai padthi
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: then your hiya is not my hiya, ha ha ha
<RajRajRaj> Hain
<Strife> Lol
<pavlushka> Strife: pappi do usko
<RajRajRaj> O.O
<Strife> PKBot ko bolo
<Strife> Ussko pappi de
<Strife> Yeh hiya ke piche aag lagi hogi issiliye aaya hai udhar, RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> Strife: arey uska software center bakwas hai
<RajRajRaj> Sala har roz update mangta hai
<Strife> Tum yaar chorona
<Strife> Usse kyu muh lag rahe ho bhai
<Strife> Jaane dena
<Strife> Teil lene gaya
<RajRajRaj> Ubuntu ka software center
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: aur aap update dete ho usko?
<Strife> Are...
<pavlushka> mangta he to
<Strife> Mene toh Researcher ke recommendation pe ubuntu install kiya
<Strife> >.<
<RajRajRaj> Oops
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: keya update dete ho usssko?
<RajRajRaj> Ye ubuntu channel hai
<RajRajRaj> :x
<Strife> pavlushka bhai I'm totally nuts in ubuntu
<Strife> Not only ubuntu but this whole linux thing
<pavlushka> Strife: what's the deal?
<RajRajRaj> Strife: dekh bhai
<Strife> I tried to install irc client on Ubuntu
<Strife> It says you gotta install Wine
<Strife> Idk whats that
<Strife> :/
<RajRajRaj> Ubuntu mast os hai bas stability ke mamle me lag jati iski
<pavlushka> Strife: what irc client
<pavlushka> hexchat?
<RajRajRaj> Strife: bhi jo bhi install karna hai software center se karo
<RajRajRaj> Warna apt-get se
<Strife> Wine
<Strife> pavlushka Wine
<RajRajRaj> Wine ki jarurat nahi
<Strife> RajRajRaj are software center toh usska properly kuch dikha tha hi nai hai
<RajRajRaj> Wine unke liye hai jo windows app Ubuntu pe chalana chahtey
<Strife> Accha
<Strife> Issiliye me sochu
<pavlushka> Strife: wine is a windows program emulator, not any irc client.
<Strife> Why would an irc client need so much space
<Strife> Duh
<RajRajRaj> Strife: wahi to bola ki  wo mahabakwas software center hai
<RajRajRaj> Par jo hai usi se kaam chalao
<Strife> pavlushka I didn't know that
<RajRajRaj> Strife: irccloud use karle yaar
<Strife> pavlushka but how do we run an application in ubuntu
<Strife> irccloud? App hai?
<RajRajRaj> Kya tu bhi client ke chakkar me parha hai
<RajRajRaj> Strife: android app and webpage
<pavlushka> Strife: for ubuntu, there are hexchat, quassel (kde), konversation (kde), polari, irssi irc clients and others
<Strife> RajRajRaj arre koi idea hi nai hai isske baare me
<Strife> pavlushka but how do we run them?
<RajRajRaj> Google kar
<RajRajRaj> Irccloud
<Strife> It creates icon on desktop or is there any particular command for that?
<Strife> RajRajRaj o
<Strife> ok
<pavlushka> Strife: I use hexchat and may be RajRajRaj uses irccloud, he he
<Strife> I'm asking about how to run them bro
<pavlushka> Strife: first run in terminal "sudo apt install hexchat", you will get a haxchat option in application menu after that, then run the app from there
<pavlushka> Strife: btw, how you are connected to this channel now?
<RajRajRaj> Strife: ircloud ki site pe ja na
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: you gotta grab his leg for that :p
<RajRajRaj> :D
<Strife> Installed it on vmware
<Strife> :/
<RajRajRaj> Strife: Kya hua ab
<Strife> Kuch nai
<Strife> mene ubuntu vmware me daala hai
<Strife> That's the reason I'm here mera bhai!
<RajRajRaj> Strife: ok
<RajRajRaj> JeDa:
<RajRajRaj> Hi
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: press enter less :p
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka:
<RajRajRaj> :p
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: enter is my fav key
<RajRajRaj> I keep hitting it :p
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: ha ha, looks like that :)
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: yep, it shows
<pavlushka> Strife: so it worked?
<pavlushka> Strife: my guesses, you are using an irc client which is only available for windows, and you were trying to install it on ubuntu, that's why it was asking to install wine to support it.
<pavlushka> Strife: but luckily hexchat is available for both :p
<Strife> pavlushka i thought mirc is also available for linux
<Strife> :/
<Strife> We need to register for irccloud? RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> Strife: yes
<Strife> That sucks
<Strife> -_-'
<Strife> Ho ho Kilos
<Kilos> hi Strife and everyone else
<Strife> Sup?
<Kilos> resting today
<Kilos> in between farm work hehe
<Strife> Cool
<Strife> You have a farm?
<Kilos> my sister and her husband
<Kilos> i stay by them
<Strife> I see
<Strife> Nice
<Strife> Greenery
<Strife> :)
<Kilos> winter just ending now so greenery still coming
<Strife> I assume you are away from the stupid thing known as air pollution
<lubmil> dzień
<Strife> hej
<mustu> Kilos r u on north pole ?
<mustu> Kilos whr do u live?
<pavlushka> mustu: Kilos lives where the albino polar bear lurks around :p
<lubmil> hi Strife :)
<Kilos> hi mustu
<mustu> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> i am in south africa
<Kilos> on the highveldt
<Kilos> 1.5 ks above sea level
<Kilos> near all the mountains the get smow in winter
<Kilos> snow
<Kilos> but summer is coming now so things are improving
<mustu> that's a peaceful part to live
<Kilos> yes just cold in winter
<mustu> how long have you been farming?
<Kilos> about 20 years
<mustu> and how long have you been on IRC :p
<Kilos> since 8.10
<Kilos> so 98
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> 2008
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<pavlushka> Kilos: that would be -9.8
<mustu> so the obvious question.. how did a farmer get into Ubuntu and IRC
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> i died
<Kilos> got rebooted
<pavlushka> almost
<Kilos> was stupid
<Kilos> so was given an old 486 to play games and get hand eye co-ords and brain working again
<Kilos> pavlushka what almost
<pavlushka> Kilos: I mean you died almost.
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> i died dead
<pavlushka> huh?
<mustu> is that around 2008?
<Kilos> i have the doctors letter still that says DOA at the hospital
<Kilos> that was in 98
<mustu> DOA?
<Kilos> dead on arrival
<mustu> ahh...
<Kilos> died in ambulance from blood loss
<mustu> I'm sorry can I ask what happened ?
<Kilos> head was split open
<Kilos> a coupling on a shaft broke loose and the spinning shaft bent and hit me three times on the head
<Kilos> split from above left eye to behind centre of left ear
<Kilos> so there was some brain damage, that has taken years to rebuild
<Kilos> still memory probs though
<Kilos> broken ram
<mustu> ahhh
<Kilos> otherwise im ok
<Kilos> ask pavlushka how often i forget things
<Kilos> most of the ubuntu guys know the prob and remind me again
<Kilos> hehe
<mustu> did you tried keeping some kind oglog book?
<Kilos> nice having friends
<mustu> kind of log book*
<Kilos> yes i have many books of writing
<Kilos> but trying to find stuff in then is a major task
<Kilos> so now i save important stuff in text files on desktop
<mustu> you can use note taking apps n leverage Tags to pull things quickly
<Kilos> easier than paging through books
<pavlushka> I use gnote
<Kilos> im doing ok so far, so dont wanna learn new stuff. too much on mind atm
<mustu> Kilos just wondering do you belong to PK somehow ?
<Kilos> no i came here to help revive the channel
<Kilos> im trying to revive locos all over
<Kilos> started with africa
<mustu> so u r native south african
<Kilos> like this
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> yes i am
<mustu> do you get engaged in in person activities ?
<Kilos> in what way?
<Kilos> in the africa group i attend meetings and chat daily to them on irc
<Kilos> same as here
<Kilos> basically in encourage people
<mustu> are those meetings frequent?
<Kilos> in za monthly and in africa quarterly
<Kilos> and i help newcomers to ubuntu where i can
<Kilos> you can see my wiki page for more info
<mustu> we should list down guys in here who reside in PK so we can do something on ground
<Kilos> yes that is the plan, and you guys can arrange get togethers
<Kilos> and get to know each other
<mustu> Kilos the first thing we should do is form a group of senior and sincere guys and provide them access to the official tools available to any LoCo team by taking it from Fuad Bajwa
<Kilos> when i first came here there were only 2 nicks here and no topic even
<Kilos> we should have news on that issue soon
<mustu> so, we can also promote and invite people to the official channels including mailing list and memberships
<mustu> We did forked an un-official community but it has also been stagnant for some time..
<Kilos> you and Researcher are the lead guys here
<mustu> we need to revive it by making some noise and kickign of some local activities like release party, informational sessions etc
<Kilos> you invite whoever you like to join and help
<mustu> Researcher let's get on a Skype call once you are back from trip
<Kilos> mustu the channel is in you guys hands, so do whatever is necessary to get things going again
<Kilos> just here the channel has grown from 2 to 50 nicks, and many are clever guys, so you should be able to pull all your local pk guys together
<Kilos> but it is great to have pk guys from other parts of the world to help out with other things and keep each other informed and help new visitors
<xoxoxo> hi
<xoxoxo> can anyone join my channel too?
<xoxoxo> im alone :]
<xoxoxo> you're welcome guys if you woud like
<RajRajRaj> xoxoxo:
<RajRajRaj> Which chan
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<xoxoxo> RajRajRaj, #:]
<lubmil> RajRajRaj:
<RajRajRaj> xoxoxo:  :)
<Kilos> night pk peeps
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 28 Aug 2016 00:02:25 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-28
<lubmil> dzień
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> RajRajRaj:
<RajRajRaj> :(
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en czemu smyną minę masz i wzrok ponury
<ChanSeba> why smyną face you and look dreary
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en czemu smutną minę masz i wzrok ponury
<ChanSeba> why the sad face, you have the vision and the grim
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl why the sad face, you have the vision and the grim
<ChanSeba> dlaczego smutny, masz swoją wizję i ponure
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:  i have headache
<lubmil> poor
<lubmil> .c 2*160+300*8.75
<ChanSeba> 2*160+300*8.75 = 2945.0
<lubmil> .c 2*160+300*8.75/6
<ChanSeba> 2*160+300*8.75/6 = 757.5
<lubmil> .c 2945/6
<ChanSeba> 2945/6 = 2945/6 (approx. 490.83333333333333)
<bj_> hello
<ahmed_bilal> hello
<ahmed_bilal> anyone here
<Kilos> hi ahmed_bilal
<Kilos> and everyone else
<Kilos> ive just come in
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<ShinyShoes> Yo!
<RajRajRaj> ShinyShoes: yo
<ShinyShoes> things have been quite quiet lately
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 241. dzień roku: „Najlepszym środkiem antykoncepcyjnym jest szklanka wody. Ani przed, ani po, tylko zamiast.”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 241. dzień roku: ?Najlepszym środkiem antykoncepcyjnym jest szklanka wody. Ani przed, ani po, tylko zamiast.?
<ChanSeba> Saying 241. day of the year: ?The best contraceptive is a glass of water. Neither before nor after, but instead.?
<lubmil> .c 366-241
<ChanSeba> 366-241 = 125
<lubmil> .c 127/7
<ChanSeba> 127/7 = 127/7 (approx. 18.142857142857143)
#ubuntu-pk 2018-08-20
<throl> hi Researcher
